# Unerklärliches und Übernatürliches



## Shaila (3. Mai 2010)

Mir kam eben die Idee, dass man ja mal so einen Thread über Unerklärliches und Übernatürliches starten könnte. Hattet ihr schon Erfahrungen ? Glaubt ihr überhaupt daran ? Kann man alles logisch erklären ? Ich selber habe noch keine Meinung, ob ich so etwas für möglich halten soll, oder eben nicht. Deswegen wollte ich mal einen kleinen Thread darüber starten um zu schauen wie die Leute hier so darüber denken.

Dann schießt mal los und ich werf die Nebelmaschine an und leg die Akte X Musik ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Mai 2010)

Meistens ist es nur Zufall oder die Wissenschaft ist noch nicht so weit, um es zu beweisen.


----------



## Breakyou (3. Mai 2010)

ich glaube nicht an Übernatürliches oder sonstiges. Aber eine Sache macht mir Gedanken.
Eine Art Dejavu. Ich träum von einem Gebäude/Ort den ich nicht kenne und finde in dann zufällig in der nächsten Großstadt.
War im letzten Monat 2 mal so. Ich glaub es ist nur einbildung aber was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für den Thread reichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (3. Mai 2010)

Also wenn ichs nicht selbst erlebt hätte würd ichs auch kaum glauben. Aber ein Bekannter von mir (früher Klassenkamerad) war mit ein paar Freunden und mir in den Ferien. Wir waren allesamt noch so ca 16 Jahre jung oder so und haben die Ferien bei nem Bekannten im Haus verbracht, der strumfrei hatte. Das war sone Art Hausparty-LAN-Durchzech-Runde, die 2 Wochen dauerte ^^
Auf jeden Fall bekam besagter Freund von mir absolutes Zock- und Fernsehschauverbot auferlegt, denn aus irgend nem Grund stürzte wirklich jeder PC an den er ran sass, nach wenigen Minuten ab (bei uns anderen Leutchens gabs aber keine Probleme mit den PCs). Verständlich deprimiert sass er vor den Fernseher, woraufhin das berühmte "Ameisen-Bild" auf allen Kanälen zu sehen war. Tjo den Rest der 2 Wochen musste er immer immer nen Mindestabstand von 2 Metern zu allen Elektrogeräten einhalten (so unsere Regel) ^^
Dank Grillsaison, viel Fleisch und ner Menge Alohol hatte ers dann trotzdem lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war echt schräg sag ich Euch, wie wenn er ne anti-elektrische Aura hätte oder sowas o_O *Akte X Musik pfeif*


----------



## Shaila (3. Mai 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also wenn ichs nicht selbst erlebt hätte würd ichs auch kaum glauben. Aber ein Bekannter von mir (früher Klassenkamerad) war mit ein paar Freunden und mir in den Ferien. Wir waren allesamt noch so ca 16 Jahre jung oder so und haben die Ferien bei nem Bekannten im Haus verbracht, der strumfrei hatte. Das war sone Art Hausparty-LAN-Durchzech-Runde, die 2 Wochen dauerte ^^
> Auf jeden Fall bekam besagter Freund von mir absolutes Zock- und Fernsehschauverbot auferlegt, denn aus irgend nem Grund stürzte wirklich jeder PC an den er ran sass, nach wenigen Minuten ab (bei uns anderen Leutchens gabs aber keine Probleme mit den PCs). Verständlich deprimiert sass er vor den Fernseher, woraufhin das berühmte "Ameisen-Bild" auf allen Kanälen zu sehen war. Tjo den Rest der 2 Wochen musste er immer immer nen Mindestabstand von 2 Metern zu allen Elektrogeräten einhalten (so unsere Regel) ^^
> Dank Grillsaison, viel Fleisch und ner Menge Alohol hatte ers dann trotzdem lustig
> 
> ...



Das ist echt gut. Was ist mit Ameisen Bild gemeint ?


----------



## Breakyou (3. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das ist echt gut. Was ist mit Ameisen Bild gemeint ?



Dieses schwarze Schnee der über den Bildschirm rieselt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (3. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das ist echt gut. Was ist mit Ameisen Bild gemeint ?





Breakyou schrieb:


> Dieses schwarze Schnee der über den Bildschirm rieselt..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Korrekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (3. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das ist echt gut. Was ist mit Ameisen Bild gemeint ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe die frage ist geklärt?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Kann man alles logisch erklären ?



Persönlich denke ich, verweisend auf die Viele-Welten Theorie, das Übernatürliche Erscheinungen... "Geister" etc. einfach nur Schwachstellen innerhalb der Inter-Realitären Übergänge sind und kurzweilig Fragmente einer anderen Realität in unseren Wahrnehmungsbereich hineinscheinen oder simpel aus einer Phasenverschiebung herrühren (komplettierend muss man natürlich erwähnen, dass dann wohl auch in diesem Falle die "Gegen-Realität" ebenfalls "Erscheinungen" erfahren dürfte).

Natürlich kann man dadurch nicht alles erklären aber meine Überlegungen und Forschungen in dieser Richtung befinden sich generell noch in der Konzeptionsphase und sind folglich auch nicht unbedingt mehr als wilde Theorien.


----------



## Shaila (3. Mai 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Persönlich denke ich, verweisend auf die Viele-Welten Theorie, das Übernatürliche Erscheinungen... "Geister" etc. einfach nur Schwachstellen innerhalb der Inter-Realitären Übergänge sind und kurzweilig Fragmente einer anderen Realität in unseren Wahrnehmungsbereich hineinscheinen oder simpel aus einer Phasenverschiebung herrühren (komplettierend muss man natürlich erwähnen, dass dann wohl auch in diesem Falle die "Gegen-Realität" ebenfalls "Erscheinungen" erfahren dürfte).
> 
> Natürlich kann man dadurch nicht alles erklären aber meine Überlegungen und Forschungen in dieser Richtung befinden sich generell noch in der Konzeptionsphase und sind folglich auch nicht unbedingt mehr als wilde Theorien.



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es noch eine andere Realität, neben der unseren gibt. Wie soll das funktionieren ?


----------



## jainza (3. Mai 2010)

moderne Physik, da kann man sich nichts mehr vorstellen, aber irgendwie funktioniert es xD

&#8364;: oder kann jemand ernsthaft behaupten, sich die Stringtheorie oder Quantenphysik wirklich vorstellen zu können?


----------



## Rhokan (3. Mai 2010)

> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es noch eine andere Realität, neben der unseren gibt. Wie soll das funktionieren ?



Äh, ich stell mich mal schlauer als ich bin und werf Schrödingers Katze in den Raum... oder das hier


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Mir kam eben die Idee, dass man ja mal so einen Thread über Unerklärliches und Übernatürliches starten könnte.


Endlich. Hatten ja noch nie solche Threads, die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (3. Mai 2010)

Realitäten neben der Unsrigen könnte es sicher geben...
Oder vllt auch nur höhere Dimensionen?
Oder vllt auch sowas:
Stellt euch doch mal vor, ihr seid eine Ameise.
Auf einmal, pääm! Direkt vor euch ein Menschenfuss, der im nächsten Moment schon wieder unendlich weit entfernt ist. Natürlich würdet ihr euch dann erstmal erschrecken und dann schnell zum Ameisenbau laufen und irgendwas von "Monster, Geist @_@!!!!" faseln.

Vllt. sind diese ganzen "übernatürlichen Phänomene" auch nur das Wirken von Wesen andere Dimensionen...


----------



## Soladra (3. Mai 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Persönlich denke ich, verweisend auf die Viele-Welten Theorie, das Übernatürliche Erscheinungen... "Geister" etc. einfach nur Schwachstellen innerhalb der Inter-Realitären Übergänge sind und kurzweilig Fragmente einer anderen Realität in unseren Wahrnehmungsbereich hineinscheinen oder simpel aus einer Phasenverschiebung herrühren (komplettierend muss man natürlich erwähnen, dass dann wohl auch in diesem Falle die "Gegen-Realität" ebenfalls "Erscheinungen" erfahren dürfte).
> 
> Natürlich kann man dadurch nicht alles erklären aber meine Überlegungen und Forschungen in dieser Richtung befinden sich generell noch in der Konzeptionsphase und sind folglich auch nicht unbedingt mehr als wilde Theorien.



Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung, allerdings denke ich, dass die andere Dimension, von der du redest, der feinstofflichen Ebene dieser Welt entspricht. Demnach passiert auf dieser Ebene genau das selbe wie auf unserer.


----------



## Bloodletting (3. Mai 2010)

Ich persönlich glaube absolut nicht an Geister, oder sonstigen übernatürlichen Kram.
Ich vertraue auf Physik, Biologie und Chemie.
Das gute ist, in diesen drei Bereichen gibt es immer wieder neue Überraschungen, während bei der "einfachen" Erklärung alles so bleibt und nichts hinterfragt wird.

Es gab da mal irgendein Zitat, das fällt mir aber gerade nicht ein. Naja egal ...


PS: Ich wette 12 Döner und 7 Kloschüsseln, dass spätestens auf Seite 5 Gott zum Gespräch wird und spätestens auf Seite 20, wenn der Thread davor nicht geschlossen wird, ein Vergleich mit Hitler/Nazis. Allerdings ist die Chance auf eine Schließung beim Thema Gott schon sehr wahrscheinlich mit Seite 12 zu rechnen.
Habe fertig.^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Mai 2010)

keine ahnung ob man das auch als "übernatürlich" bezeichnet oder einfach nur "unerklärlich" ^^

also ich habt bestimmt schon mal davon gehört oder es ist euch selbst passiert. hier mal ein beispiel :

ihr müsst auf einmal an jemanden denken der euch sehr nahe steht (freunde, familie etc.) und wisst einfach das irgendwas schlimmes passiert ist. keine ahnung woher aber ihr wisst es einfach hundertprozentig! und dann erkundigt man sich wie es dieser person geht und es ist wirklich etwas ziemlich schlimmes passiert und zwar in dem augenblick als ihr plötzlich an diese person denken musstet.

das war bei mir schon 3x der fall (vater, bruder und guter freund). da muss es doch sone art "geistige verbindung" oder so geben anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären ^^


----------



## Laz0rgun (3. Mai 2010)

Kann mir mal bitte einer sagen, ob meine Vorstellung von der Quantenmechanik so richtig ist, nämlich das der Zustand eines Gegenstandes erst durch den Versuch der Feststellung dieses Zustandes bestimmt wird, und vorher unbestimmbar ist?
Wenn falsch bitte berichtigen <.<


----------



## Jester (3. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> keine ahnung ob man das auch als "übernatürlich" bezeichnet oder einfach nur "unerklärlich" ^^
> 
> also ich habt bestimmt schon mal davon gehört oder es ist euch selbst passiert. hier mal ein beispiel :
> 
> ...



Da hab ich mal was zu gelesen...
Also nicht direkt dazu, sondern zu einer bestimmten Art Teilchen.
Wenn das eine Teilchen im Zustand "A" ist, ist das andere Teilchen immer im Zustand "B".
Egal, wie weit die Teilchen voneinander entfernt sind.
Und die Teilchen haben auch erst einen Zustand, wenn man sie feststellt.

Diese furchtbar stümperhaften und wissenschaftlich sehr zweifelhaften Annahme und deine Erfahrungen passen doch ganz gut oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/edit:



Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte einer sagen, ob meine Vorstellung von der Quantenmechanik so richtig ist, nämlich das der Zustand eines Gegenstandes erst durch den Versuch der Feststellung dieses Zustandes bestimmt wird, und vorher unbestimmbar ist?
> Wenn falsch bitte berichtigen <.<



Genau! Ich bin nicht allein mit meiner Annahme!
Kennt sich da jemand vllt genauer aus?!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Mai 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Da hab ich mal was zu gelesen...
> Also nicht direkt dazu, sondern zu einer bestimmten Art Teilchen.
> Wenn das eine Teilchen im Zustand "A" ist, ist das andere Teilchen immer im Zustand "B".
> Egal, wie weit die Teilchen voneinander entfernt sind.
> ...



Ääääääääääh ... mkay. Das erklärt natürlich alle meine Fragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe eigentlich gehofft das mir irgendwer sagt das ich hellseherische Kräfte habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich bin doch nur ein blödes Teilchen "A" ....


----------



## Jester (3. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich gehofft das mir irgendwer sagt das ich hellseherische Kräfte habe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die hast du ganz bestimmt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vllt. ist diese Teilchen "A"...
Vllt. ist es in deinem Kopf!


----------



## Rhokan (3. Mai 2010)

Dann würde diese "A-Teilchen" und "B-Teilchen" Geschichte immerhin bedeuten das zwischen euch (oder evtl allen Menschen) eine Art Verbindung wäre.... 0o Quelle plx


----------



## Manowar (3. Mai 2010)

Rhokan schrieb:


> 0o Quelle plx




Das hat er mit Sicherheit auf einem anderem Rechner gesehen und deswegen kann er auch nicht in den Verlauf schauen oder so. Über google hat er leider auch nichts gefunden und an den Namen des Profs wird er sich auch nicht erinnern, also wirst du leider selber suchen müssen und nichts finden.
*hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hatte noch keine übernatürliche Ereignisse, jedenfalls nichts, was in meinem Kopf hängengeblieben ist, also hatte ich wohl keines *g*


----------



## Jester (3. Mai 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Das hat er mit Sicherheit auf einem anderem Rechner gesehen und deswegen kann er auch nicht in den Verlauf schauen oder so. Über google hat er leider auch nichts gefunden und an den Namen des Profs wird er sich auch nicht erinnern, also wirst du leider selber suchen müssen und nichts finden.



Woher weißt du das?! Oo
Klarer Beweis, "A" und "B" Teilchen! ;P

Nein, wie ich schon sagte, ich hab über diese Partnerteilchen gelesen.
Das jeder von uns so eins hat hab ich mir ausgedacht, da es zu Menschenfeinds Geschichte passte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Mai 2010)

Bleiben wir bitte bei Übernatürlichen und "Unerklärlichen" (Nichts ist unerklärlich, alles kann erklärt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)...
Abgesehen von meiner Theorie sollten wir nicht wirklich in Richtung Quantenmechanik abdriften, da dabei 1. nur murks rumkommt und 2. meine Posts sonst das Forum sprengen (und sie höchstwahrscheinlich eh keiner mehr verstehen wird)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (3. Mai 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Bleiben wir bitte bei Übernatürlichen und "Unerklärlichen" (Nichts ist unerklärlich, alles kann erklärt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Los Seloor, Gedankenexplosion!!!! ( Wer Parallelen zu Pokemon erkennt ist cool)


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2010)

Nja war bei mir scho bissl komisch... Hatte mal ne "Online- und Telefonfreundin", die mittlerweile zu einer meiner besten Freundinnen geworden ist, die aber damals noch nie bei mir oder ich bei ihr war. War eins der ersten Telefonate, sie wusste nicht, wie's bei mir zu Hause aussieht oder so...

Ja dummerweise hatte ich meine Brille an dem Tag (besser gesagt in der Nacht davor) im Schlaf vom Nachttisch geschmissen und seitdem war sie unauffindbar. Ich ihr gesagt "Ich find meine Brille nicht", da meinte sie nur "Schau mal unter deinem Bett, ich glaub, da is ein Karton und da is die Brille drin"........ War sie - Der Karton war offen gewesen und ich hab die Brille da irgendwie im Schlaf reingeschleudert. Danach wusste sie, wie mein Zimmer aussieht und konnt's mir beschreiben, DAS fand ich etwas beunruhigend, weil sie, wie gesagt, nicht wissen konnte, wie es aussieht.

Wo ich mal richtig, richtig üblen Schiss bekommen hab war in einer Nacht, wo ich in meinem Zimmer am Lesen war. Mein Zimmer geht zur Straße hin und ich hatte halt Balkontür auf Kipp, damit frische Luft reinkommt und weil's eh warm war. Auf einmal hör ich einen markerschütternden Schrei, hab mich voll erschrocken, aber gedacht "Na ja, was willste jetz machen"... Fünf Minuten später nochmal so ein extremer Schrei, bin ich mal ans Fenster, hab geguckt, war aber nix. Auf einmal klingelt das Telefon (war wirklich mitten in der Nacht um 3 oder so) mit unbekannter Nummer. Ich dran gegangen, keine Antwort, ich wieder aufgelegt. Noch nicht richtig aufgelegt, klingelts wieder, ich dran gegangen, fünfmal Hallo gesagt, keine Antwort bekommen, aufgelegt. Direkt wieder geklingelt, ich voll genervt dran, wieder keine Antwort, hab ich's Telefon halt neben mich gelegt, weil's mir zu dumm war, dass der immer wieder anruft. Hab ich weitergelesen, ungefähr ne Viertelstunde später kommt wieder so ein markerschütternder Schrei, aber diesmal von draußen UND vom Telefon - Das fand ich scho bissi gruselig, aber hab gedacht "Na ja, ist wahrscheinlich ein Nachbarkind, was sich einen Scherz erlaubt", aber direkt danach kam so ne richtige Horrorfilmlache durch's Telefon, so zwischen den Zeilen hörte sich das für mich in dem Moment (wie gesagt mitten in der Nacht, die komischen Schreie und so) an wie "Du bist die nächste MUHAHA"... Mir ging echt übelst die Pumpe, hab dann Tür zu gemacht, aufgelegt, Telefon ausgestöpselt und meinen Hund in mein Zimmer geholt >.< Dann hatt ich meine Ruhe >.<


----------



## Hinack (3. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> [Fullquote]


Das erste ist ja richtig krass oO


Beim zweiten denk ich mal, dass das einer war der dich verarschen wollte ^^


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2010)

Ja das erste is echt übel. Meine Mutter hatte wohl mal sowas Ähnliches, dass sie in Frankreich in einem Hotel war und schon vorher sagen konnte, wie das Zimmer aussah, obwohl sie noch nie da war.


Das zweite war halt in dem Moment ziemlich heftig und für mich auch etwas erschreckend. Übernatürlich glaub ich auch nicht, aber war trotzdem gruselig in dem Moment...


----------



## Apuh (4. Mai 2010)

Was war eigentlich zuerst da?
Das Ei oder das Huhn?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (4. Mai 2010)

Apuh schrieb:


> Was war eigentlich zuerst da?
> Das Ei oder das Huhn?
> 
> 
> ...



Das Ei. Das Ei, aus dem das Huhn rauskam, wurde aber nicht von einem Huhn gelegt, sondern von seinem "Vorgänger der Evolution".


----------



## jainza (4. Mai 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte einer sagen, ob meine Vorstellung von der Quantenmechanik so richtig ist, nämlich das der Zustand eines Gegenstandes erst durch den Versuch der Feststellung dieses Zustandes bestimmt wird, und vorher unbestimmbar ist?
> Wenn falsch bitte berichtigen <.<



ganz vereinfacht ja, die Quantenmechanik im Detail vorzustellen würde wahrscheinlich eine eine ganze Doktorarbeit benötigen xD


----------



## RedShirt (4. Mai 2010)

Apuh schrieb:


> Was war eigentlich zuerst da?
> Das Ei oder das Huhn?



Ich. Und ich hab das Huhn gespawnt. =)

Bow before me, for I am root.


----------



## tonygt (4. Mai 2010)

Ich würde mal behaupten das es sehr wohl übernartürliches gibt was wir nicht begreifen können auch nie können werden...wahrscheinlich zumindest. 
Weil wenn man sich mal vor augen führt wie eingeschränkt wir Menschen eigentlich sind aber trotzdem behaupten wir würden die Welt oder sogar das Universum verstehen.
Ein schönes Beispiel optische Täuschung hier sieht man wie leicht sich ein Mensch täuschen lassen kann und wenn man jetzt mal weiter denkt gibt es vieleicht Wesen oder Dinge die immer um uns herum sind die aber aus etwas bestehen was wir als Menschen nicht fühlen können oder nicht sehen können, weil ich bin mir sehr sicher das es z.b. Farben gibt die ein Mensch einfach nicht sehen kann die für den Menschen unsichtbar sind und genau so wird es sich wahrscheinlich bei diesen Wesen oder Dingen verhalten wir können sie nicht sehen und nicht begreifen bzw. greifen^^.

Auch denke ich das zwischen Menschen mehr abläuft als Forscher uns sagen können ich hatte es z.b. schon sehr oft das ich (achtung dummes beispiel xD) daran gedacht hab das ich mal wieder lust auf Pizza hätte das ganze aber nicht ausgesprochen hab und meine Mutter später reinkommt und meint das es heute Pizza gibt ^^ so war es schon bei vielen Dingen an die ich erst nur Gedacht ham und die sich dann wie durch einen Zufalle erfüllt haben, das ganze hatte aber immer mit Menschen zu tun also schien es mir so als wäre da eine Art Gedanken übertragung passiert.

Auch so Sachen wie das man die Anwesenheit von Menschen fühlt ohne das man sie hört oder sieht. Auch die oben gennanten Bsp. zeigen ja das es durch aus übernatürliche Phänomene gibt die drauf hinweisen das es mehr als das gibt was die Wissenschaft uns erzählt. Allerdings werden wir Menschen immer versuchen für alles eine Erklärung zu finden was einfach daran liegt, dass das was wir nicht begreifen nicht verstehen oder nicht erfassen können uns Angst macht weil wir es vieleicht sogar nicht kontrollieren können und irgendwann werden die Wissenschaftler sicher eine "Erklärung" finden sei sie noch so an den Haaren herbeigezogen.
Ich glaube an Übernatürliches ich selbst finde es spannend zu glauben das es Dinge oder vieleicht sogar Wesen gibt die wir nicht sehen und nicht begreifen können die uns vieleicht sogar täglich beeinflussen vieleicht leben wir ja auch in der Matrix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Mai 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Auch denke ich das zwischen Menschen mehr abläuft als Forscher uns sagen können ich hatte es z.b. schon sehr oft das ich (achtung dummes beispiel xD) daran gedacht hab das ich mal wieder lust auf Pizza hätte das ganze aber nicht ausgesprochen hab und meine Mutter später reinkommt und meint das es heute Pizza gibt ^^



Die Leute tun immer so als würde ihnen das mindestens 3mal die Woche passieren...


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Mai 2010)

Und nicht jedes "Ich denk an was und kurz darauf kommts so" ist auch direkt irgendwas "Übernatürliches"...
Vieles ist schlicht und ergreifend auch dämlicher Zufall... langweilig, Öde und garnicht interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (4. Mai 2010)

Zufall sage ich wenn es 1 oder 2 mal passiert aber mir is das ganze jetzt schon mindestens 7 mal passiert innerhalb dieses Jahres.
Irgendwann glaube ich nicht mehr an Zufall ^^
Und wie ich schon erwähnt die Menschen versuchen für alles eine Erklärung zu finden was sie sich nicht sofort erklären können.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Mai 2010)

Etwas übernatürlich nennen ist auch nur ein Versuch der Erklärung von etwas das man nicht mit seinem Wissen beschreiben kann.
Also schließt deine These eigentlich alles Übernatürliche aus.


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hnNplKfY6O8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Mai 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Zufall sage ich wenn es 1 oder 2 mal passiert aber mir is das ganze jetzt schon mindestens 7 mal passiert innerhalb dieses Jahres.
> Irgendwann glaube ich nicht mehr an Zufall ^^
> Und wie ich schon erwähnt die Menschen versuchen für alles eine Erklärung zu finden was sie sich nicht sofort erklären können.



Du solltest dir erstmal dagegen stellen wie oft es eben NICHT passiert ist... dann kommt dir das ganz plötzlich garnicht mehr so viel vor und bildet keinerlei statistische Signifikanz mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvîn (4. Mai 2010)

Ich werf jetzt einfach mal das Thema Nachtsicht ein.
Ich kann im Dunkeln, sobald auch nur ein Fünkchen Licht da ist, absolut alles sehen während die meisten im Raum nur das Licht sehen. 
Komisch, da ich kurzsichtig bin, aber irgendwie ist es dann doch auch ganzschön spaßig wenn man Freunde etc. auf Übernachtungen erschrecken kann,
weil man sich ohne ein Geräusch durch das Zimmer bewegen kann weil man alles sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allgemein bin ich aber gegen eine 2. Realität/Version dieser Welt. 
Was es meiner Meinung nach gibt sind Auren von Menschen, die man manchmal richtig spüren kann.

Und zum Thema Zufall kann ich nur sagen ich glaube nicht an Zufall. Ich denke zwar nicht, dass alles vorherbestimmt ist, aber gewisse Sachen sind schon vorgegeben,
von wem oder was kA (nicht Gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Mai 2010)

Marvîn schrieb:


> Was es meiner Meinung nach gibt sind Auren von Menschen, die man manchmal richtig spüren kann.



Pheromone?! oO
Ich kann im dunkeln auch gut gucken, der Unterschied zwischen dir und deinen Freunden ist sicher das sich deine Augen schneller an die Dunkelheit gewöhnen.


----------



## tonygt (4. Mai 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Du solltest dir erstmal dagegen stellen wie oft es eben NICHT passiert ist... dann kommt dir das ganz plötzlich garnicht mehr so viel vor und bildet keinerlei statistische Signifikanz mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das mag ja gerne sein das nicht jedes mal wenn ich denke das ich grad lust auf Pizza hab jemand reinkommt und mein hey gibt heute Pizza^^.
Und ich glaube auch nicht das das ganze eine Gabe oder sowas von mir ist oder nicht sondern ich Glaube einfach das mehr zwischen Menschen abläuft als wir Wissen und das solche Dinge dafür unter anderem Anzeichen sein können. Auch Glaube ich nicht das so man so etwas kontrollieren kann wenn man jetzt das Pizza Bsp. nimmt behauptet ich einfach das es davon abhängt, wie stark der Wunsch ist oder ob das unterbewusstsein oder was auch immer für so "Etwas" verantwortlich ist, den WUnsch einordnet und ob er weiter gesendet wird.

Und wie ich schon sagte na klar kann man alles im keim ersticken und einfach sagen ist nicht so oder man kann sagen ich glaube an das Übernatürlich in welcher Form auch immer und man wird für beide Seiten immer irgendwelche Beweise finden.


----------



## Shaila (4. Mai 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, eine Puppe vor einer Heizung. Gruselig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (4. Mai 2010)

Marvîn schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Zufall kann ich nur sagen ich glaube nicht an Zufall. Ich denke zwar nicht, dass alles vorherbestimmt ist, aber gewisse Sachen sind schon vorgegeben, von wem oder was kA (nicht Gott
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hach, und wieder so eine Frage...
Gibt es Zufall, oder gibt es ihn nicht? Gibt es Schicksal oder gibt es dies nicht? Ist alles vorherbestimmt, oder können wir selbst über uns bestimmen?

Tja, vom erkenntnistheoretischen Standpunkt aus: Wir können es nicht wissen! Keine Entscheidung, die wir jegetroffen haben, können wir darauf überprüfen, ob wir auch hätten anders handeln können. Die Zeit lässt sich eben nicht zurückdrehen...

Aber machen wir uns doch einmal den Spaß, und betrachten die zwei möglichen Welten: die mit und die ohne Selbstbestimmung bzw. Vorherbestimmtheit:

Leben wir in der Welt, in der alles vorherbestimmt ist, tja, dann sind wir und unsere Gedanken nur Marionetten. Wir können gar nicht anders handeln, als wir es dann tun. Insofern tragen wir für unser Handeln auch keine Verantwortung.

Und in der Welt mit Selbstbstimmung? Nun, hier sind wir ganz klar für unser eigenes Handeln selbst verantwortlich!

Wie schaut es also aus? Was sollten wir von der Welt denken?

Nochmal: Wir können nicht wissen, in welcher dieser Welten wir leben! wir können uns in unserer Annahme also durchaus täuschen.

Leben wir in der Welt, die wir vermuten, so lagen wir richtig. Aber was ergeben sich für Konsequenzen, wenn unsere Annahme falsch war?

Sind wir in der welt der Fremdbestimmung, und glauben in der anderen zu leben, tja; dann gaukeln wir uns Freiheit vor. Aber unser Handeln verändert es nicht (wir sind ja eh fremdgelenkt).

Leben wir aber in der "freien" Welt, und denken fremdgelenkt zu sein, lassen wir uns zu Taten hinreißen, die man nicht tun sollte: Wir argumentiern, wir hätten ja eh nicht die Verantwortung über das Geschehene, sondern seien nur gestuert wurden...


Wir fahren also insgesamt wesentlich besser, wenn wir annehmen, wir würden in der "freien" Welt leben. Irren wir uns hier, na was soll´s; es ändert ja dann eh nichts an unserem Handeln. Irren wir uns aber nicht, so sind wir uns wenigstens bewusst für unsere Taten verantworltich zu sein...


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Mai 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Die Zeit lässt sich eben nicht zurückdrehen...



Muss ich wirklich wieder den pädagogischen Zeigefinger einsetzen? xD


----------



## Alion (4. Mai 2010)

Das erinnert mich an eine Geschichte die sich ereignet hat als ich c.a. 10 Jahre alt war. Meine Eltern waren nicht zu hause und ich lag in meinem Bett. Plötzlich hörte ich von unten sehr seltsame Geräusche. Eine Art keuchen nur viel tiefer und unheimlicher.
Ich hatte natürlich tierisch angst und habe mich unter der Bettdecke verkrochen. Nach c.a. 10 Minuten habe ich meinen ganzen Mut zusammen genommen und bin nach unten gegangen. Da habe ich meine Katze gefunden ich auf den Teppich gekotzt hat.
Im Nachhinein lache ich natürlich selbst über mich, aber ich dachte wirklich da sein irgend ein Geist oder Dämon in unserem Haus.


----------



## Tymion (5. Mai 2010)

Also ich habe ab und zu Déjà-vu´s....
Ich Träume dann irgendwas, zB ich Unterhalte mich mit meinem Klassenkameraden oder so. Dann wach ich morgens auf, erinner mich dunkel daran und denke, war alles ein Traum oder hab mich wohl irgendwann mit ihm unterhalten. Ungefähr ne Woche später steh ich mit meinem Klassenkameraden auf ner Straße, er fragt mich irgendwas und plötzlich ist alles wie in meinem Traum und ich kann GENAU sagen, was er mir antworten wird und GENAU das passiert auch.

Klingt irgendwie wie auf nem Film oder so, aber sowas hab ich ca. 3-4 x im Jahr, ist auch immer nur irgendwas unwichtiges oder belangloses und hat eigentlich immer was mit Gesprächen zu tun, aber ich kann jedes mal exakt sagen, was mein Gegenüber antworten wird. Sind aber dann nur ein paar Sätze, weil ich dann selbst bissl Verwirrt bin, da ich das ja schonmal gehört habe, und dann nicht so antworte, wie im Traum.

Aufjedenfall leicht merkwürdig und für mich auch Unerklärlich. Wenn ich die Sätze nicht mitsprechen könnte hät ichs ja auch als bloßes Déjà-vu abgetan aber wundert mich halt schon jedes mal^^

(oO ich hab so das Gefühl hier werden nachher so einige als Freaks und so abgestempelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, wenns mir jemand Chemisch, Biologisch oder Physikalisch erklären kann, wie ich ein Gespräch von nächster Woche in einem Traum erfahren kann, bitte, vlt klappts ja auch mit der Börse...^^)


----------



## Fauzi (5. Mai 2010)

Ich bin über solches Zeugs immer sehr skeptisch, wobei ich eigentlich an viel "glaube".
Neulich wurde ich auf ein sogenanntes "PSI-Wheel" aufmerksam, nachdem ich einige Youtube-Vid's als fake beurteilt habe, wollte ich das mal selber ausprobieren.
Gesagt getan, und es hat tatsächlich geklappt, ich mach die nun auch regelmässiger und inzwischen klappt es schon mit einem Blatt Papier + Zahnstocher, (schlechtere Reibung).
Solche Sachen, beherrschung des Körpers, der Gedanken und der Auren, kann man alles trainieren - Wie körperliche anstregung (Sport). Wobei im vergleich die Konzentration im vergleich zum körperlichen Training mit der Ausdauer verglichen werden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ohne die geht auch nix!

Ich hatte noch nie sonstige Vorhersehungen, oder unübernatürliche Kräfte. DejaVu's komman auch bei mir ab und zu vor (Wobei, soviel ich weiss hat das nichts mit vorhersehung zu tun, sondern das Gehirn empfindet diese Sache einfach im Moment als schonmal erlebt, kA wie das genau abläuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Manchmal ein ungutes Gefühl bevor etwas schlimmes passiert, aber das können ja Vögel und andere Wildtiere auch, wieso sollten wir das nicht beherrschen? Das ist eine Grundveranlagung. 

Es gibt echt interessante und unerklärbare Sachen, es gibt aber auch verdammt viele Fake's, die nur auf die Kohle aus sind, aber wenn ihr einem solchen Poser begegnet, verarscht er euch wahrscheinlich nur. Aber stempelt nicht immer alles als humbug, schwachsinn und verarsche dar =)

Mfg ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube hier besteht ein Problem mit dem Begriff des "Déjà-vu"... man sollte sich nocheinmal die korrekte Bedeutung verinnerlichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Fauzi schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nie sonstige Vorhersehungen, oder unübernatürliche Kräfte. DejaVu's komman auch bei mir ab und zu vor (Wobei, soviel ich weiss hat das nichts mit vorhersehung zu tun, sondern das Gehirn empfindet diese Sache einfach im Moment als schonmal erlebt, kA wie das genau abläuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es ist lediglich eine Fehlschaltung im Hirn die eine Situation fälschlicherweise als Erinnerung identifiziert bzw. ablegt (kann auch eine kurzzeitige "Übereinstimmung" von Kurz- und Langzeitgedächtnis sein) und man somit das Gefühl hat, diese exakte Situation bereits schon einmal gesehen, erlebt und (ganz wichtig) GETRÄUMT zu haben obwohl dies nicht stimmt.

Es ist nicht nur ein "ungutes Gefühl" sondern Tiere sind oftmals nicht auf Eindrücke beschränkt die wir wahrnehmen, da können zum Beispiel kleinste Tektonische Veränderungen ausreichen um sie aufzuwühlen, welche sich dann erst später bei uns Menschen als Erdbeben äußern...
Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass du die Rieche eines Hundes, das ein vielfaches besser ist als eines Menschen als irgendwas "Übernatürliches" abtun würdest oder? ^^


----------



## Crucial² (5. Mai 2010)

Weiß nicht ob das Beispiel hier schon beschrieben wurde, aber für mich immer noch absolut Unerklärlich:

Es passiert mir extrem oft, dass ich gerade ein Lied im Kopf habe, also an ein Lied denke, und auf einmal beginnt mein Schulnachbar genau dieses Lied laut zu Singen. Passiert bestimmt 2-3 mal die Woche.


----------



## sympathisant (5. Mai 2010)

das ist nicht sooo unerklärlich. ihr habt vielleicht schon ne menge zusammen erlebt. klassenfahrten, partys oder was weiss ich. irgendwann habt ihr mal zusammen dieses lied gehört. 

du denkst an das lied weil dich irgendwas (sonne, wolken, wind, stimme der lehrerin, geruch) unterbewusst an die situation damals erinnert. bei deinem nachbarn passiert genau das gleiche ..


----------



## Manowar (5. Mai 2010)

Ich finds unerklärlich, dass viele Leute so unglaublich einfach zu beeindrucken sind.

Also auch was unerklärliches erlebt. 
Aber ist ja leicht zu erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitialis (5. Mai 2010)

Also mir persönlich ist noch nichts übernatürliches passiert aber meine Mutter ist da ziemlich anfällig..
Weiß nicht warum das bei ihr so ist..
Jedenfalls hatte sie schon mehrfach solche "Begegnungen".

1. Opa von besten Freund von mir verstarb, meine Mom kannte die Familie natürlich auch sehr gut.. 
Naja jedenfalls hat sie mich eines Abends angerufen das im Haus ein "Geist" sei.. Klar ich hab gelacht aber ok..
Jedenfalls hat sich ihr Fernseher OHNE fremdeinwirken einfach immer umgeschalten.. Also wenn sie Sat 1 angeschalten hat hat der Fernseher einfach umgeschalten..
Das mehrmals.. Am Fernseher liegts wohl nicht, der läuft seitdem immernoch perfekt (wie davor).. Vllt. liegts am Wein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Wir haben einen Speer aus dem Keniaurlaub mitgenommen, dieser hatte auch immer einen Platz an der Wohnzimmerwand..
Eines Abends aber sprang der Speer waagrecht von der Wand in richtung Fernseher, traf diesen und zerbrach auf dem Boden.. 
Natürlich weiß keiner hier wie weit Fernseher und Speer auseinander waren, aber es ist physikalisch Unmöglich so eine Flugbahn..
Er lag auf 2 Nageln in der Wand. So wenn jetz ein Nagel wegbricht, fällt er einfach runter. Die Nagel waren aber noch beide drin und der Speer ist nicht Senkrecht zu Boden gefallen sondern Waagrecht in richtung Fernseher.. Naja hab ka was da los war aber mysteriös =)

3. Urlaub in Italien am Gardasee.. Schönes altes Ferienhaus in einer kleinen Stadt aufn Berg am Gardasee (Tenno)
Meine Mom und ihr damaliger Freund haben jeden Tag eindeutig Fußschritte im Hausgang gehört, je länger sie da waren desto deutlicher wurden die Schritte bis sie im eigenen Schlafzimmer waren.. Sie haben immer geschaut aber nie etwas gesehen.. Ok altes Haus dient vllt. schon als erklärung für das Phänomen


----------



## Rikkui (5. Mai 2010)

Gibt nichts übernatürliches ende 

Alles nur Fanatsie
und einbildung is auch eine bildung


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. Mai 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> Gibt nichts übernatürliches ende
> 
> Alles nur Fanatsie
> und einbildung is auch eine bildung



ich glaube zwar auch nicht an geister, dämonen und magie aber behaupten würde ich sowas trotzdem nich ^^
ich meine wenn etwas wirklich "übernatürlich" ist kann man es bestimmt nicht mit irgendwelchen geräten messen oder sonst irgendwie erforschen sondern nur mit den augen wahrnehmen bzw mit den ohren ^^


----------



## Rikkui (5. Mai 2010)

Meine Freundin glaubt sie hätte ein gabe xD


----------



## Rikkui (5. Mai 2010)

Sie glaubt sie hätte Geister gesehn und nachts wenn sie schläft wären au welche da xD


----------



## Bitialis (5. Mai 2010)

Woher willst du das wissen?!
Ich glaub natürlich auch nicht daran das Geister auf Bergen ihre Partys feiern..
Aber ich bin zumindest Offen, was soetwas betrifft. Hat mich schon immer interessiert =)
Klar 2 meiner Fälle sind begründbar.. Aber warum sich ein Speer absolut gegen die Gesätze der Anziehungskraft verhällt ist mir ein Rätsel..

Vllt. hat sie auch bei 1-3 zutief ins Weinglas gechaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: @ Rikkui auch wenns blöd klingt..
Ich kenn auch eine Freundin, die als Kind solche Sachen gesehen "hat"


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. Mai 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> Meine Freundin glaubt sie hätte ein gabe xD



ok also "gaben" halte ich auch für schwachsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rikkui schrieb:


> Sie glaubt sie hätte Geister gesehn und nachts wenn sie schläft wären au welche da xD



könnten einfach nur ziemlich "reale" träume gewesen sein ... also das deine freundin ein traum hatte den sie nicht von der realität unterscheiden kann weil er ihr so verdammt echt vorkam.



Bitialis schrieb:


> Jedenfalls hat sich ihr Fernseher OHNE fremdeinwirken einfach immer umgeschalten.. Also wenn sie Sat 1 angeschalten hat hat der Fernseher einfach umgeschalten..
> Das mehrmals.. Am Fernseher liegts wohl nicht, der läuft seitdem immernoch perfekt (wie davor).. Vllt. liegts am Wein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das hatte ich auch schonmal aber da hab ich auch auf der fernbedienung gesessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (5. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> das hatte ich auch schonmal aber da hab ich auch auf der fernbedienung gesessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




xD 
Tja somit is das wohl geklärt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (5. Mai 2010)

Ah da fällt mir noch was ein: mein alter PC hat sich von Zeit zu Zeit selbst angeschaltet, jeweils ca ne Stunde nach dem ich ihn runtergefahren hatte. Beim ersten Mal war mir da auch recht ungemütlich zu Mute, weil ich im Bett lag und plötzlich der PC anging ^^ aber nach dem 2. oder 3. mal hab ich mich dann damit abgefunden, dass da wohl irgendwo ein Wackelkontakt vorliegt. Aber das war echt schräg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (5. Mai 2010)

Zieh halt den stromstecker xD


----------



## Bitialis (5. Mai 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> xD
> Tja somit is das wohl geklärt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nicht ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sie hatte am Telefon wirklich Angst.. Anfangs dachte ich es sei ein Schärz..
Aber sie hat die Fernbedienung auf den Tisch gelegt um sicherzugehen, dass es nicht sie ist

so wo sind jetz die Lösungsvorschläge..

Und ich denke nicht das sie mich verarscht hat. Dafür war sie viel zu verängstigt und sie wollte umbedingt das ich komme


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. Mai 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> so wo sind jetz die Lösungsvorschläge..



wenn zB ein knopf klemmt und dauerhaft auf den kontakt drückt schlatet es auch von alleine um.
ein fehler im receiver kann sowas auch verursachen ^^

also wenn irgendwelche technischen geräte anfangen zu spinnen würde ich nicht von "übernatürlich" und "unerklärlich" sprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitialis (5. Mai 2010)

Klar wenn der Knopf klemmt =) 
Mir is klar das da nix grob Unnatürliches war, aber oftmals reicht schon die Vermutung um die wildesten Spekulationen zu entfachen.
Es hat halt alles zusammengepasst: Opa ist seit 1-2 Tagen tot -> Mom sitzt allein vorm Fernseher telefoniert mit Freundin -> Fernseher schaltet automatisch um -> Wie Frauen sind gehts am Telefon gleich los -> Zimmer ausgeräuchert mit iwelchen Kräutern oO -> Nix mehr
Danach war nix mehr mitm Fernseher =) 
Ich denke eine verschmelzung blöder Zufälle kann man sehr schnell als Übernatürlich interpretieren.

Genauso wie das mit dem Speer. Iwelche Stromspannungen in der Wand etc. 
Nur es sieht komisch aus wenn ein Gegenstand waagrecht in richtung Fernseher fliegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. Mai 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> Nur es sieht komisch aus wenn ein Gegenstand waagrecht in richtung Fernseher fliegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dafür ist mir jetzt auch nocht nichts eingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich setz mich kurz mit aiman zusammen und wir finden eine lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolgrim (5. Mai 2010)

In England oder so kam es auch mal vor, dass der Fernseher sich einfach umgeschaltet hat. Die Lösung war irgendeine alte Glühbirne, die unregelmäßig den Kanal geänder hat ... Ich such mal nach einen Bericht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht habt ihr auch einfach 2 mal den gleichen Receiver im Haus und die zweite Fernbedienung hat immer umgeschaltet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das eignet sich auch um sich gegenseitig Streiche zu spielen. Nachdem ich das 5 mal bei meinem Bruder gemacht habe, hat er den Fernseher aus gemacht und hat sich stattdessen ein Buch genommen :O


----------



## Rikkui (5. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> dafür ist mir jetzt auch nocht nichts eingefallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




xD lolol


----------



## Silmyiél (5. Mai 2010)

aber findet aiman auch ne erklärung dafür das man an ein bestimmtes lied denkt und dass dann im Zufallsmodus bei einem mit 25GB musik gefüllten mp3-player gespielt wird. klar bei einmal wärs "zufall" aber mir passiert das dauernd und so 2 - 3 mal hintereinander ....


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. Mai 2010)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> aber findet aiman auch ne erklärung dafür das man an ein bestimmtes lied denkt und dass dann im Zufallsmodus bei einem mit 25GB musik gefüllten mp3-player gespielt wird. klar bei einmal wärs "zufall" aber mir passiert das dauernd und so 2 - 3 mal hintereinander ....



moment erstmal das mit dem speer und dann das mit deinem mp3-player 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aiman und ich sind keine maschinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (5. Mai 2010)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> aber findet aiman auch ne erklärung dafür das man an ein bestimmtes lied denkt und dass dann im Zufallsmodus bei einem mit 25GB musik gefüllten mp3-player gespielt wird. klar bei einmal wärs "zufall" aber mir passiert das dauernd und so 2 - 3 mal hintereinander ....



Ja ich denke du kannst mit deinen gedanken, die gedachten gedanken so denken das sie durch dein super denken auotmatisch abgespielt werden sobald du daran denkst :OOOO

/ironie off

Tjaa 

was fürn Zufall D


----------



## Bitialis (5. Mai 2010)

Haha das mitm Mp3-Player hat ich erst heute früh im Auto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denk mir so hmm hoffentlich kommt der Song und bäääm kam er 
Genauso wie ich vor paar Tagen zu meinem Kumpel iwas über ne Simpsonsfolge aufgelabert habe und zack 5min. später kam se =)


----------



## sympathisant (5. Mai 2010)

das mit den fenrbedienungen ist auch simpel.

da funkt ein anderes gerät auf ner ähnlichen frequenz und schaltet eben ab und zu mal den fernseher aus oder um. das können garagentoröffner, funkfernbedienungen fürs auto, kinderspielzeug oder ähnlicher kram sein .. 

das mit den mp3-player ist nett. aber ich weiger mich hier an übernatürliches zu glauben. das sind halt zufälle ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Mai 2010)

Das mit dem Speer könnte auch sehr Simpel sein... du sagst er sei Waagerecht gegen den Fernseher gefallen...

Bau es einfach mal nach mit Pappe, hau zwei Nägel rein und leg meinetwegen einen Strohhalm darauf und dann hau von hinten waagerecht gegen die Wand und achte wohin der Strohhalm abhaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soll heißen, es gab wohl genügend kinetische Energie, die dann den Speer waagerecht von den Nägeln hat weghüpfen lassen, da der Speer durch seine Form sowieso relativ empfindlich bzw. auch stark auf kinetische Einwirkungen reagiert, da solch eine Form relativ instabil ist... wie weit und wohin genau ist dabei relativ unerheblich, da bei sowas grundsätzlich immer übertrieben wird...


----------



## Davatar (5. Mai 2010)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Nachdem ich das 5 mal bei meinem Bruder gemacht habe, hat er den Fernseher aus gemacht und hat sich stattdessen ein Buch genommen :O


Ein Buch...ein BUCH...ein *BUCH*...EIN *BUCH!!!* Wie kann er nur ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Mai 2010)

Interessanterweise fällt mir grad auf, das obwohl ich genau weiß was alles los ist etc. ich trotzallem, wenn es Dunkel ist in der Wohnung, immer totale Panik und Schiss kriege und dauernd das Gefühl habe da wäre was xD
Ich bin ein wandelndes Paradoxon!

Naja gut, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das hat psychologische Ursachen aus meiner Kindheit herrührend ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube ich spreche im Namen aller Buffedmitglieder : Gesunheit Selor!


----------



## Rikkui (5. Mai 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ein Buch...ein BUCH...ein *BUCH*...EIN *BUCH!!!* Wie kann er nur ^^




Zwei Bücher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitialis (5. Mai 2010)

Achja die schöne Dunkelheit..
Was ich da schon für Paras geschoben habe ist abnormal
Früher in unserer alten Wohnung hatte ich ein eigenen Bereich im Keller mit ausgangstür, 3 Meter neben meiner Tür gings in die Waschküche des Hauses..
Es kam so oft vor das ich grad am Zocken saß und auf einmal steckt jemand einen Schlüssel in meine Tür und rüttelt wild an ihr..
Wenn das aber noch um 23 Uhr passiert und deine Mutter grad auf Sri Lanka ist, wird einem scho mulmig =)

Genauso was ich auch nicht verstehen kann ist das Phänomen warum Menschen eig. immer ins offene Feuer laufen..
In jedem Horrorfilm wenn ein Geräusch im Haus ist, schaun die Menschen was da los ist, anstatt gleich seine sieben sachen zu packen und so oftmals dem Tod zu entrinnen =)
Klar Film unso aber trotzdem isses wahr, wenn ich iwas höre, sehe ich auch nach obwohl ich eig. teils echt schiss hab xD


----------



## Rikkui (5. Mai 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> Genauso was ich auch nicht verstehen kann ist das Phänomen warum Menschen eig. immer ins offene Feuer laufen..
> In jedem Horrorfilm wenn ein Geräusch im Haus ist, schaun die Menschen was da los ist, anstatt gleich seine sieben sachen zu packen und so oftmals dem Tod zu entrinnen =)
> Klar Film unso aber trotzdem isses wahr, wenn ich iwas höre, sehe ich auch nach obwohl ich eig. teils echt schiss hab xD



kapier ich au net ganz aber ich machs auch xD 

Liegt wahrscheinlich an der neugier
die bringt uns irgendwann um^^


----------



## Dolgrim (5. Mai 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ein Buch...ein BUCH...ein *BUCH*...EIN *BUCH!!!* Wie kann er nur ^^


Da mein Bruder normalerweise einen großem Bogen um Bücher macht, war es in dem Moment wirklich etwas "Übernatürliches" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (5. Mai 2010)

> Genauso was ich auch nicht verstehen kann ist das Phänomen warum Menschen eig. immer ins offene Feuer laufen..
> In jedem Horrorfilm wenn ein Geräusch im Haus ist, schaun die Menschen was da los ist, anstatt gleich seine sieben sachen zu packen und so oftmals dem Tod zu entrinnen =)
> Klar Film unso aber trotzdem isses wahr, wenn ich iwas höre, sehe ich auch nach obwohl ich eig. teils echt schiss hab xD



Naja, wenn jeder aus seinem Haus rennt und nie wieder kommt weil er nen komisches Geräusch gehört hat, wären wahrscheinlich in weniger als zwei Wochen alle Städte leer gefegt...


----------



## Marvîn (5. Mai 2010)

Vorallem wissen die Menschen ja nicht, dass sie in einem Horrorfilm mitspielen. Wenn mir jemand sagt Achtung du bist im Horrofilm, ich würd mir iwas schnappen was sich als Waffe eignet und versuchen zu fliehen oder mich zu verschanzen...

Dann zur Nachtsicht: Die ist bei mir dauerhaft besser als bei anderen. Liegt also nicht am Umstellen der Augen. Ich kann warscheinlich mein Auge nur noch lichtempfindlicher machen (Pupillen vergrößern oder so), was dazu führt dass mir weniger Licht genügt um zu sehen.

Und zum Schicksal bzw. den 2 Welten nochmal: 
Ich denke dass kann man nie beweisen. Angenommen wir leben in der vorherbestimmten Welt.
Dann müsste es vorherbestimmt sein dass wir es herausfinden. 
In der anderen, freien Welt kann man es nie und nimmer beweisen. 

Aber es gibt ein interessantes Experiment dazu, dass ich mal in Philo kennengelernt habe: 
http://www.stern.de/wissen/mensch/hirnforschung-freier-wille-eine-illusion-617174.html 
Daran sieht man, dass wir längst nicht die komplette Macht über unser Gehirn haben, was man aber eigentlich nicht bemerkt. 

Sind also doch mentale Kräfte möglich mithilfe von unentdeckten Möglichkeiten im Gehirn?


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Mai 2010)

naaja die macht über unser Gehirn haben wir schon da das gehirn ja immerhin ein Teil von uns ist.

Wenn man sich mal die komentare durchließt kann man schon an der seriösität der Studie zweifeln, zumal 14 Testprobanten wohl kaum ein wirkliches Bild der menschheit abliefern


----------



## Marvîn (5. Mai 2010)

Was ist dann mit dem Unterbewusstsein?
Denk doch nur daran wie oft einem ein bekanntes Wort fehlt, es liegt einem auf der Zunge aber man kommt nicht drauf. 
Klingt für mich nicht nach totaler Kontrolle...


----------



## BinaufBlaue (5. Mai 2010)

Ich kann mit einer RC Fernbedienung nen Junkie der auf Blaue ist Fernsteuern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Bin ich nun Jesus?!


----------



## Marvîn (5. Mai 2010)

Kommt drauf an ob Batterien in der Fernbedienung drin sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Mai 2010)

Das ist allerdings ein Problem mit unserer Erinnerung und hat nichts mit "Nicht-Kontrolle" oder einen Gegenbeweis zu "totaler Kontrolle" zu tun...
In dem Fall wo sowas passiert ist es meistens so, dass man sich an den Gegenstand, seine Benutzung, seinen Geruch oder was auch immer erinnert aber dazu dann keinen Namen mehr zu ordnen kann...

Passiert mir gerne mit Lappen... also Waschlappen, Spüllappen etc. weil der Name zwar im Allgemeinen herumschwirrt aber ich ihn nur sehr selten bewusst benutze, da kann es dann passieren, dass die Zuordnung "Gegenstand -> Name" nicht all zu sehr ausgeprägt ist, da Sprache bzw. unsere "moderne Sprache" auch nichts weiter als eine Konditionierung ist die nicht immer 100% erreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## De Gaudi (6. Mai 2010)

So,ich hätte da eine Frage: Kennt jemand das,wenn man etwas träumt und es 1-2 Monate später genau so passiert? Denn das habe ich schon seit ich in der Kita war...

Und nein,ich versuche mich Nicht hier wichtig zu machen,ich habe das wirklich.


----------



## Ol@f (6. Mai 2010)

De schrieb:


> So,ich hätte da eine Frage: Kennt jemand das,wenn man etwas träumt und es 1-2 Monate später genau so passiert? Denn das habe ich schon seit ich in der Kita war...
> 
> Und nein,ich versuche mich Nicht hier wichtig zu machen,ich habe das wirklich.


Und es gibt genauso Träume, die überhaupt nicht eintreten. Was sagt uns das? Richtig: Dein Traum, von dem du sprichst, und dessen späteres Eintreffen waren völlig unzusammenhängend, und nur reiner Zufall... 

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Wenn ich träume, dass ich im Lotto gewinne, und dies dann auch wirklich tue, ist das Vorhersehung? Nein, denn ich träume oft davon, und meistens passiert nichts... 


P.S Der Mensch sieht gerne Muster, wo gar keine sind...


----------



## De Gaudi (6. Mai 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Und es gibt genauso Träume, die überhaupt nicht eintreten. Was sagt uns das? Richtig: Dein Traum, von dem du sprichst, und dessen späteres Eintreffen waren völlig unzusammenhängend, und nur reiner Zufall...
> 
> Oder anders ausgedrückt: Wenn ich träume, dass ich im Lotto gewinne, und dies dann auch wirklich tue, ist das Vorhersehung? Nein, denn ich träume oft davon, und meistens passiert nichts...
> 
> ...



Ist eine gute mögliche erklärung-trotzdem sind bisher alle sachen passiert.


----------



## Beckenblockade (6. Mai 2010)

> Ist eine gute mögliche erklärung-trotzdem sind bisher *alle* sachen passiert.


Gute Quote... Schonmal nachgedacht damit das große Geld zu machen?


----------



## Manowar (6. Mai 2010)

De Gaudi, du solltest einfach mal den Thread lesen.. das wurde schon besprochen. Und auch mit einer korrekten Antwort von Selor beantwortet.


----------



## Crucial² (7. Mai 2010)

Was machst du, wenn du träumst, dass du stirbst? Muss ein ziemliches scheiß Gefühl sein?


----------



## sympathisant (7. Mai 2010)

alle deine träume werden wahr? man musst du langweilige träume haben ...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. Mai 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Was machst du, wenn du träumst, dass du stirbst?



Naja ich kann jetzt schon sagen das der Traum wahr wird


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Mai 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> Genauso was ich auch nicht verstehen kann ist das Phänomen warum Menschen eig. immer ins offene Feuer laufen..
> In jedem Horrorfilm wenn ein Geräusch im Haus ist, schaun die Menschen was da los ist, anstatt gleich seine sieben sachen zu packen und so oftmals dem Tod zu entrinnen =)
> Klar Film unso aber trotzdem isses wahr, wenn ich iwas höre, sehe ich auch nach obwohl ich eig. teils echt schiss hab xD



Man will einem Unbekanntem, etwas, das einem Angst macht eben weil man nicht weiß, was es ist, nicht auch noch den Rücken zudrehen...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Mai 2010)

Insgesamt erinnert mich das ganze an meine eigenen Ideen, die ich jetzt aber nicht breittreten werde.
Für mich gibt es den freien Willen. Ich werde nicht gesteuert. 
Es gibt eine "Seele".
Es gibt die Möglichkeit einer energetischen Verbindung von Verstand zu Verstand, evtl. sogar von Verstand zu Ding.

Mal sehen, ob ich jemals meine Geschichte fertig bringe. Da wird mein kleiner "Shadoweye" häufig mit derartigem konfrontiert.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Mai 2010)

wundert mich das noch gar nicht das eine Thema aufgebracht wurde:das Sockenmysterium in der Waaschmaschine....
kennt ihr das nicht auch das ab und an nur eine von zwei Socken nach der wäsche wieder auftaucht???????
ich vermute das durch die zentrifugalkraft und einer bestimmten elektromagnetischen Konstellation ein klitzekleines Wurmloch in der Trommel erzeugt wird,wodurch die Socke in einen anderen teil des Kosmos transportiert wird...
die Frage ist dabei lediglich warum es nur Socken betrifft und nicht andere Textilien....steckt da eine ausserirdische Macht dahinter die das steuert?was wollen die bloss mit unseren socken????


----------



## TheGui (8. Mai 2010)

Also ich kann Simpsonsfolgen vorhersagen... könte aber auch daran liegen das ich unbewust die reihenfolge der bei Pro7 ausgestrahlten Episoden auswendig kan xD

is aber wider eine Geschichte richtung "Boah das is mir schon 5x pasiert... da muss was dran sein!"

Was aber krass ist, mein Vater betreibt Reiki, Und ich bin da extrems skeptisch und weiger mich quasi jedes mal wen ich mal selbst krank bin 1 stunde dumm rumzuliegen während er einen auf Healpala mit Handauflegen macht.

Vor Kurzem war meine kleine cousine Krank. Also zieht er seine "Fern-Reiki" Nummer durch (sie Wohnt in der Ukraine).
Danach Telefoniert er mit der Familie der kleinen und sagt das was am Linken Arm nicht stimmt. 

Nichtnur das es ihr danach besser ging, das sie scheinbar Schmerzen im Arm hatte wurde von meiner Tante bestätigt O_o

Die kleine kann nichtmal sprechen geschweige den verstehen was pasiert ist, oder hätte pasieren sollen... von einem Plazebo Effekt kan man wohl nicht ausgehen.

Auch wenn ich es nicht mag und nicht wirklich dran glaube hatt es auch auf mich meist eine positive Wirkung. Was ich mir zumindest immer durch den guten alten Plazeboeffekt erklärt habe.

PS: den Wasserstand in einem undurchsichtigen Behällter kann er auch ermitteln, ohne diesen zu berühren xD
Was vor einiger Zeit zu vielen eingeschnitteten Milchtüten führte...


----------



## Marvîn (9. Mai 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wundert mich das noch gar nicht das eine Thema aufgebracht wurde:das Sockenmysterium in der Waaschmaschine....
> kennt ihr das nicht auch das ab und an nur eine von zwei Socken nach der wäsche wieder auftaucht???????
> ich vermute das durch die zentrifugalkraft und einer bestimmten elektromagnetischen Konstellation ein klitzekleines Wurmloch in der Trommel erzeugt wird,wodurch die Socke in einen anderen teil des Kosmos transportiert wird...
> die Frage ist dabei lediglich warum es nur Socken betrifft und nicht andere Textilien....steckt da eine ausserirdische Macht dahinter die das steuert?was wollen die bloss mit unseren socken????



Gab es da nicht eine Ritze vorne am Gummi, in die manchmal Socken eingesaugt werden wenn die Ritze größer als 4mm oder so ist? Meine das irgendwann mal gelesen zu haben, bin mir aber noch unsicher.


----------



## shadow24 (10. Mai 2010)

Marvîn schrieb:


> Gab es da nicht eine Ritze vorne am Gummi, in die manchmal Socken eingesaugt werden wenn die Ritze größer als 4mm oder so ist? Meine das irgendwann mal gelesen zu haben, bin mir aber noch unsicher.



boah,was müssten denn da für Saugkräfte wirken, damit eine Socke durch einen 4mm breiten Spalt verschwinden kann???????????und wohin sollen die denn von da aus hin verschwinden?oder platzt irgendwann das Gummi ab und zig Socken sprudeln aus der Waschmaschine????


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
problem gelöst :>


----------



## jainza (10. Mai 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> boah,was müssten denn da für Saugkräfte wirken, damit eine Socke durch einen 4mm breiten Spalt verschwinden kann?



Überleg dir mal wie groß die Winkelgeschwindigkeit der Rotation ist, da wirken schon starke Kräfte.


----------



## Shaila (10. Mai 2010)

Waschmaschinenmysterium ? Erzählt mehr ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haramann (10. Mai 2010)

Die Déjavu´s sind immer heftig.. habe das ca 2x pro Woche... man erschreckt sich dann manchmal selber..
Auserdem hatte ich einmal, das ich vor ca 6 Jahren etwas geträumt ist, und dann genau das 1zu1 wahr geworden ist.. das war mysteriöös


----------



## shadow24 (11. Mai 2010)

jainza schrieb:


> Überleg dir mal wie groß die Winkelgeschwindigkeit der Rotation ist, da wirken schon starke Kräfte.




ok,selbst mal angenommen die Kräfte wären so gross eine Socke durch einen 4mm breite Spalt zu ziehen...wohin verschwinden denn dann die Socken????????ist da ein so grosser Stauraum, dass dort viele Socken über Jahre feststecken?und warum nur Socken?bei diesen Kräften die du da so hervorhebst müssten doch auch andere Wäschestücke dort reingesaugt werden...


----------



## Davatar (11. Mai 2010)

Marvîn schrieb:


> Gab es da nicht eine Ritze vorne am Gummi, in die manchmal Socken eingesaugt werden wenn die Ritze größer als 4mm oder so ist? Meine das irgendwann mal gelesen zu haben, bin mir aber noch unsicher.





shadow24 schrieb:


> boah,was müssten denn da für Saugkräfte wirken, damit eine Socke durch einen 4mm breiten Spalt verschwinden kann???????????und wohin sollen die denn von da aus hin verschwinden?oder platzt irgendwann das Gummi ab und zig Socken sprudeln aus der Waschmaschine????





Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Waschmaschinenmysterium ? Erzählt mehr !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Alles vööööllig falsch! Bei Al Bundy hab ich gelernt, dass da draussen eine gigantische Verschwörung aller Hausfrauen untereinander stattfindet, die jeweils einzelne Socken verschwinden lassen, um ihre Ehemänner in den Wahnsinn zu treiben! Das machen sie übrigens nicht alleine, sondern alle tun das und ab und zu treffen sie sich dann in ihren Verschwörungskreisen und erzählen sich gegenseitig, was sie alles angestellt haben, um ihre Männer zu quälen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Mai 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Alles vööööllig falsch! Bei Al Bundy hab ich gelernt, dass da draussen eine gigantische Verschwörung aller Hausfrauen untereinander stattfindet, die jeweils einzelne Socken verschwinden lassen, um ihre Ehemänner in den Wahnsinn zu treiben! Das machen sie übrigens nicht alleine, sondern alle tun das und ab und zu treffen sie sich dann in ihren Verschwörungskreisen und erzählen sich gegenseitig, was sie alles angestellt haben, um ihre Männer zu quälen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich habs gewusst...ich habs irgendwie gewusst


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Mai 2010)

Mir passiert manchmal Mysteriöses...manchmal laufen dieselben Leute 2 mal in dieselbe Richtung an mir vorbei...im Abstand von nur eniger Sekunden. Er/Sie läuft an mir vorbei, ich dreh mich kurz um, läuft Er/Sie wieder an mir vorbei! :O Passiert aber nur ganz selten...aber ist unheimlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (18. Mai 2010)

lol, welche drogen? D need


----------



## Windelwilli (18. Mai 2010)

neenee...das ist normal. Sind Fehler in der Matrix.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terminsel (18. Mai 2010)

Meine Mutter erzählte mir ein mal, wie sie bei ihrer Schwester übernachtet hatte: Die Schwester hatte ihr zuvor berichtet, dass es in ihrem Haus spuken würde - meine Mutter glaubte nicht daran.

Als sie nach der ersten Nacht morgens in die Küche ging (sie ist IMMER früher wach, als alle anderen - ich wohne seit Jahren nicht mehr bei ihr, und verfluche das immer noch!), standen alle Schränke offen. Sie glaubte, ihre Schwester wolle sie veräppeln, von wegen Spuk und so aber die war ebenso erschrocken, als sie in die Küche kam.

In der zweiten Nacht wachte meine Mutter plötzlich auf, weil eine Tür knallte. Das war aber erst der Anfang: Die ganze Nacht gingen Türen auf und zu, und es wirkte, als würden Schritte durch das ganze Haus hallen, als würden Leute rennen.

Das Haus hatte übrigens eine unschöne Vergangenheit: Dort gab es wohl im dritten Reich mehrere Gestapo-Einsätze...


In unserem alten Haus gab es auch merkwürdige Vorkommnisse: Mein Vater ist Journalist und ist daher häufig unterwegs; wenn nicht, saß er in seinem Büro im Dachgeschoss und hat oft bis spät in die Nacht an seinen Geschichten gearbeitet. Er hatte noch lange Zeit eine elektrische Schreibmaschine, die wir im Geschoss darunter, wo die Schlafzimmer waren, hören konnten.

Nun hörte man die Schreibmaschine aber auch manchmal, wenn mein Vater unterwegs war...


Einige Jahre später, wir waren inzwischen in eine Wohnung in einer anderen Stadt umgezogen, geschah eines Nachts etwas höchst unangenehmes: aus dem Hausflur hörte man die ganze Nacht Schritte, als wenn jemand hinauf und hinab gehen würde. Licht hatte dort aber niemand gemacht und als mein Vater irgendwann nachsah, verstummten die Schritte, nur um wieder anzufangen, als er wieder im Bett lag. Irgendwann reichte es meinem Vater und er ging erneut in den Hausflur. Die Schritte verstummten abermals. Mein Vater ging vom Erdgeschoss bis ganz nach oben, aber zu sehen war niemand.
Als er wieder im Bett war und wieder ein wenig Ruhe einkehrte, hörte man die Schritte erneut.


----------



## Soulbuff (18. Mai 2010)

Haramann schrieb:


> Die Déjavu´s sind immer heftig.. habe das ca 2x pro Woche... man erschreckt sich dann manchmal selber..
> Auserdem hatte ich einmal, das ich vor ca 6 Jahren etwas geträumt ist, und dann genau das 1zu1 wahr geworden ist.. das war mysteriöös



Jep Dejavus hab ich auch voll oft^^ ist schon komisch


----------



## sympathisant (18. Mai 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Als sie nach der ersten Nacht morgens in die Küche ging (sie ist IMMER früher wach, als alle anderen - ich wohne seit Jahren nicht mehr bei ihr, und verfluche das immer noch!), standen alle Schränke offen. Sie glaubte, ihre Schwester wolle sie veräppeln, von wegen Spuk und so aber die war ebenso erschrocken, als sie in die Küche kam.



was nicht heisst, dass sie nicht gut geschauspielert hat.



Terminsel schrieb:


> In der zweiten Nacht wachte meine Mutter plötzlich auf, weil eine Tür knallte. Das war aber erst der Anfang: Die ganze Nacht gingen Türen auf und zu, und es wirkte, als würden Schritte durch das ganze Haus hallen, als würden Leute rennen.



haben wir zu hause auch manchmal. wenn es zieht, klappen die türen. der wind reicht nicht um sie ganz zu schliessen. so dass sie immer wieder gegen das schloss schlagen. die schritte können alles mögliche sein. auch einbildung.



Terminsel schrieb:


> Nun hörte man die Schreibmaschine aber auch manchmal, wenn mein Vater unterwegs war...


vielleicht irgendwas falsch eingestellt? auch elektrische schreibmaschinen haben mitunter erinnerungsfunktionen, können auf knopfdruck wiederholen was man vorher geschrieben hat. wackelkontakt, feuchtigkeit auf irgendner platine ... und schon gehts los.



Terminsel schrieb:


> Einige Jahre später, wir waren inzwischen in eine Wohnung in einer anderen Stadt umgezogen, geschah eines Nachts etwas höchst unangenehmes: aus dem Hausflur hörte man die ganze Nacht Schritte, als wenn jemand hinauf und hinab gehen würde. Licht hatte dort aber niemand gemacht und als mein Vater irgendwann nachsah, verstummten die Schritte, nur um wieder anzufangen, als er wieder im Bett lag. Irgendwann reichte es meinem Vater und er ging erneut in den Hausflur. Die Schritte verstummten abermals. Mein Vater ging vom Erdgeschoss bis ganz nach oben, aber zu sehen war niemand.
> Als er wieder im Bett war und wieder ein wenig Ruhe einkehrte, hörte man die Schritte erneut.



man hört die schritte also nur aus einem zimmer. wahrscheinlich hat er sich eingebildet, dass sie aus dem flur kommen. ggf. kamen sie von ner etage drüber oder drunter. schall kann durch böden, rohre und luft ganz schöne umwege nehmen. so dass man gerade in häusern nicht mehr genau orten kann, wo ein geräusch herkommt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Mai 2010)

Ich denke mal die Geräusche kommen aus dem Bad, wegen den Rohren etc.
Hab ich auch hier oft, die Geräusche scheinen dann zwar im Flur am lautesten, was aber nur daran liegt, dass im Bad meist die Lüftung oder Wasser läuft (auch gut zu hören von anderen) und es dadurch übertönt wird und dann eben der Flur als nächstliegender Raum dann noch den größten Anteil der Schallwellen aufweisen kann.


----------



## Soladra (18. Mai 2010)

Ich kann Dinge "vorherträumen" wenn auch verkorkst.

Beispiel: Ich hab geträumt, dass meine Katze mich vor einem blauen Wolf rette, der sie dann wegschleudert, so dass sie auf der Straße geschleudert wird und da liegen bleibt.









Drei Tage später wurde meine katze von einem blauen Kombi angefahren und der hat ihr das becken geschrittet, zum glück hat sie überlebt.


----------



## sympathisant (18. Mai 2010)

naja, interpretationssache .. es war schliesslich kein wolf und die katze hat dich auch nicht gerettet.


----------



## Soladra (18. Mai 2010)

ich warte immernoch, dass ein auto mich angreift?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (18. Mai 2010)

Böse, böse Auto... wenn sie im Rudel auftauchen, werden sie zu einer echten Gefahr!


----------



## P-bibi (19. Mai 2010)

Also ich habe ziemlich häufig Dejavus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Da hab ich schon wieder eins -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (20. Mai 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich denke mal die Geräusche kommen aus dem Bad, wegen den Rohren etc.
> Hab ich auch hier oft, die Geräusche scheinen dann zwar im Flur am lautesten, was aber nur daran liegt, dass im Bad meist die Lüftung oder Wasser läuft (auch gut zu hören von anderen) und es dadurch übertönt wird und dann eben der Flur als nächstliegender Raum dann noch den größten Anteil der Schallwellen aufweisen kann.


Bei uns im Haus werden auch Geräusche weitergetragen, aber nur im Badezimmer. Da hört man ab und zu die Kanarienvögel der Nachbarn oben dran (die man normalerweise nicht mal hört, wenn sie die Balkontür offen haben) oder die Katze der Nachbarn untendran oder ab und zu auch mal nen Mann, der Opern singt (von der Qualität der Oper her schliesse ich, dass das Duschgesang ist ^^), allerdings hab ich da noch nicht rausfinden können, welcher unserer Nachbarn das sein könnte


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

Lulz gester hat mein papa helftig gebremst und ich bin mit der Stirn aufs Ameraturenbrett geknallt. zählt das als angegriffen?


----------



## Fauzi (22. Mai 2010)

Nein das zählt eher als nicht angeschnallt..


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

Mist.^^


----------



## Pala-Mage (22. Mai 2010)

In der Siebten Klasse hat unsere Religions Lehrerin einmal erzählt,
das es in einem Dorf in der nähe, vielleicht 5km weit weg, ein Kind gab der immer wusste wer als nächster sterben wird, wirklich immer,
wurde dann auch in der Zeitung berichtet und so, das Dorf hatte vielleicht 500+ - Einwohner. Also wen er die Person sah, die als nächster stirbt.


Als Jugendlicher hat ihn das glaub schwer belastet, wurde auch psyicholgisch behandelt, hat aber dann trotzdem später den Freitod gewählt.

naja, fand ich schon ein bisschen krass.

Aber ich glaub das schon noch, auch wen es irgentwie absud klingt.


----------



## Manoroth (24. Mai 2010)

Pala-Mage schrieb:


> In der Siebten Klasse hat unsere Religions Lehrerin einmal erzählt,
> das es in einem Dorf in der nähe, vielleicht 5km weit weg, ein Kind gab der immer wusste wer als nächster sterben wird, wirklich immer,
> wurde dann auch in der Zeitung berichtet und so, das Dorf hatte vielleicht 500+ - Einwohner. Also wen er die Person sah, die als nächster stirbt.
> 
> ...



naja ich lebe in einem 2000 und was seelen dorf und kann auch ziemlich genau vorher sagen wer als nächstes stirbt

bei einem 500er dorf is das noch einfacher


in einem dorf passieren selten mal iwelche unfälle etc und meist sind es alte leute die sterben und die sehen meist schon sehr gebrechlich aus oder haben sonst iwelche krankheiten etc (worüber selbstverständlich jeder im dorf bescheid weiss)

bisher wurde ich erst ein mal überascht und das war als ein nachbar sich erhängt hat


von dem her... so unerklärlich und speziell is das nicht


----------



## Soladra (24. Mai 2010)

Its es euch schonmal passiert, dass ihr ein gutenBuch gelesen habt und die FIguren euch so gefesselt haben, dass ihr z.b. in einer gefährichen Situation so Angst bekommen habt, asl währt ihr diese Figur? Passiert mich immer öffter, das erste mal war bei "Die Brüder Löwenherz.
Ich persöhnlich finde es abgefahren, wie einfach mal in andere Welten abtauchen kann... Hat für mich irgendwie auch was "magisches"...

Zu dem Tode-vorhersagen muss ich sagen, dass das nichtschwer ist. JEder mit einem etwas feinerem Gespür kann das rauskriege. Ich sag in der Schule immer vorras , dass die Urgoßelter von leuten Sterben, und beisher hatte ich immer recht


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich den Tod von Menschen vorraussagen könnte, würde ich als Sensenmann verkleidet durch die Straßen laufen und den
Leuten sagen, wann ich sie abholen komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit würde ich erst aufhören wenn der erste mich voller Empöhrung verdrischt XD


----------



## Huntermoon (24. Mai 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Tod von Menschen vorraussagen könnte, würde ich als Sensenmann verkleidet durch die Straßen laufen und den
> Leuten sagen, wann ich sie abholen komme
> 
> 
> ...



Oder sich so verkleiden und dann im Altersheim an Fenster klopfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (25. Mai 2010)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Oder sich so verkleiden und dann im Altersheim an Fenster klopfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GEniale IDee


----------



## Soladra (27. Mai 2010)

Ich fang jetzt einfach mal ein neues Thema an: 

Lykantrophie


Ich persönlich glaube zwar, dass es Leute gibt, die sich so benehmnen, aber eine richtige Metamorphose zweifle ich an. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich fang jetzt einfach mal ein neues Thema an:
> 
> Lykantrophie
> 
> ...



Also bei aller Liebe - wer ernsthaft an Werwölfe glaubt, dem ist wirklich nicht zu helfen. Oder Vampire. Es ist traurig genug, dass viele immer noch glauben, dass sie bei Vollmond eher schlafwandeln oder Alpträume bekommen. Letzteres ist auch relativ einfach erklärt: Wer öfter mal Alpträume hat oder schlafwandelt, macht sowas logischerweise auch bei Vollmond. Wenn man nach sowas aufwacht und feststellt, dass zufällg gerade Vollmond ist, gibt man ihm eben die Schuld. Ohne Vollmond wird mit den Schultern gezuckt und weiter gepennt. So ergibt sich dann irrtümlich die Schlussfolgerung, dass einem sowas "immer bei Vollmond" passiert.


----------



## Davatar (27. Mai 2010)

Also der Vollmond hat definitiv Auswirkungen auf unsere Umwelt und *kann* daher durchaus auch auf unsere Psyche und Träume Einfluss haben.



> Stehen Erde, Sonne und Mond in einer Linie, was bei Vollmond und Neumond der Fall ist, so addieren sich die auf die Erde wirkenden Gezeitenkräfte von Sonne und Mond. In diesem Fall fällt der Tidenhub (Differenz zwischen höchstem Wasserstand bei Hochwasser und niedrigstem bei Niedrigwasser) besonders hoch aus, was Springtide (Springflut/Springebbe) genannt wird. Steht die Sonne dagegen im rechten Winkel zum Mond (ca. 7 Tage nach Neumond oder Vollmond), so gibt es einen besonders niedrigen Tidenhub, Nipptide (Nippflut/Nippebbe) genannt.



Quelle: Dieser Wiki-Artikel zur Flut

Hatten wir früher auch mal im Geographie-Unterricht.


Zum Vampir-Mysthizismus gibts ja diverse unterschiedliche Theorien, die auf wissenschaftliche Art versuchen zu erklären, wie das nun genau mit Graf Dracula und seinem Blaublut gelaufen sein soll. Bezüglich Werwölfe lautet meine Theorie:
_Es war ein mal ein äusserst behaarter Italiener (damals noch Römer). Dieser konnte nicht schlafen und begab sich daher auf einen Nachtspaziergang durch den nahe gelegenen Wald. Plötzlich wurde er von einem tollwütigen Fuchs/Wolf angegriffen, vor welchem er aber grade noch fliehen konnte. Leider war er von diesem Tier gebissen worden, woraufhin die Tollwut auf ihn über fuhr. Früher gab es ja bekanntlich keine Impfungen gegen Tollwut, also wurde auch er tollwütig und begann, Menschen anzufallen. Die leichtgläubigen Dorfbewohner erlegten den wilden, tollwütigen Menschen und glaubten auf Grund seiner Behaarung, sowie dem Tierbiss, den sie auf seinem Körper fanden, dass es sich um einen Werwolf handelt._
Ende der Geschichte.


----------



## sympathisant (27. Mai 2010)

jepp kann er. kann die schuppentür meines nachbarn auch ..


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Mai 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also der Vollmond hat definitiv Auswirkungen auf unsere Umwelt und *kann* daher durchaus auch auf unsere Psyche und Träume Einfluss haben.



Das ist wohl Allgemeinbildung. Ich sehe nur den Zusammenhang zwischen den Gezeiten und der menschlichen Psyche nicht.


----------



## Davatar (27. Mai 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Das ist wohl Allgemeinbildung. Ich sehe nur den Zusammenhang zwischen den Gezeiten und der menschlichen Psyche nicht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ok, anders: Wir wissen, dass der Vollmond direkten Einfluss auf die Gezeiten hat, da sich die Gravitation entsprechend stärker auf unseren Planeten auswirkt. (Fakt)
Da sich die Gravitation, die auf unserem Planeten herrscht auch auf unseren Körper auswirkt... (Fakt)
...gehe ich davon aus, dass sich das ebenfalls auf unsere Psyche auswirken kann (Theorie).

Ich hoffe Du verstehst nun was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Mai 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ok, anders: Wir wissen, dass der Vollmond direkten Einfluss auf die Gezeiten hat, da sich die Gravitation entsprechend stärker auf unseren Planeten auswirkt. (Fakt)
> ...



Das würde erklären, weshalb ich bei Vollmond immer davon träume, dass sich eine fette Frau auf mich setzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ähem... jedenfalls danke für die Erklärung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (27. Mai 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Das würde erklären, weshalb ich bei Vollmond immer davon träume, dass sich eine fette Frau auf mich setzt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das sind unbwusste wünsche die sich in deinen träumen manifestieren.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Mai 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> das sind unbwusste wünsche die sich in deinen träumen manifestieren.



Eher Nachwirkungen aus unglücklicher erster Ehe. Aber nichts Übersinnliches.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Mai 2010)

Wer auf einem Bett mit schwerem Eisengestell schläft leidet häufiger an Träumen, wegen dem magnetischen
Feld des Metalls. Ein besonders kompliziertes (und altes) Bett lässt einen sogar aufwachen und Geister sehen,
so derb ist die direkte Beeinflussung des Gehirns.

Was Werewölfe angeht:

Italiener haben hiermit nichts zu tun. Es waren Deutsche, die damit begannen. Es heißt, anhänger des Heidentums
hätten sich zu Vollmond Wolfspelze umgehängt und Stunden in der Meditation verbracht, um eine Psychische 
Verwandlung in einen Wolf zu vollziehen. Als solcher tobten sie einen tierischen Rausch aus, bisdie Sonne aufging.
Die Inquisition jagte diese Männer ebenso wie die Hexen, da sich die Taten dieser "Werewölfe" (=Mannwolf) direkt
bewerten ließen (Totes Tier und Mensch), wurden sie auch Hexenmeister genannt, da ihr Tun verheerender war.


----------



## Vanth1 (27. Mai 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> Sie glaubt sie hätte Geister gesehn und nachts wenn sie schläft wären au welche da xD




Das können sogenannte "schattenmenschen" sein.
Kennt ihr das wenn man grad was liest oder i-was macht und aufeinmal bemerkt man eine bewegung und richtet sein blick darauf?
Und kurze Zeit später erfasst man es flüchtig und denkt es sein ein schatten von einem Menschen.
Hab mal ein bericht darüber gelesen und auch auf einem dieser discovery channels gesehen(leider gibts dei bei sky i-wie nicht mehr alle).
Glaub das ist i-sone täuschung die das gehirn spielt


----------



## ~Destro~ (13. August 2010)

Mir ist das so eine Geschichte passiert und mir wurd empfohlen sie hier hin zu schreiben.. Ich poste einfach mal den Link, wenn ich darf ^^ Nicht dass ich hinterher einen dran krieg wegen Werbung oder sowas

http://www.buffed.de...3&#entry2765793




mfg Destro



Ahja PS: Ich glaube nicht an etwas übernatürliches oder Sonstiges, nur ich kann mir keinen Reim dadrauf machen, merkwürdig ist die Sache schon


----------



## Yadiz (13. August 2010)

Ich glaube nicht an Geister und Übernatürliches. Das heißt nicht, dass ich es gleich verleugne. Warum?
Aus rein wissenschaftlicher Sicht gibt es etwas ja nur dann wirklich nicht, wenn man zu 100% das Gegenteil beweisen kann. 

Allerdings halte ich die Existenz von Übernatürlichen für extrem unwahrscheinlich. Hier ein paar Gründe:

- Der Mensch fürchtet sich vor dem Unbekannten. Alles was er nicht versteht, das wird gleich der Schublade "Übernatürliches" zugesteckt - ohne sich groß Mühe zu machen, darüber nachzudenken. Mittelalter FTW!
- Wenn es Geister oder übernatürliche Phänomene geben sollte, dann wäre das Thema von der Bildzeitung und sämtlichen TV-News schon zerrissen worden.
- Alles was ich bisher im Leben gesehen habe, war erklärbar. Auch wenn manche Dinge den Horizont einer einzelnen Person überschreiten. Alles ist quantifizierbar - und damit berechenbar.




ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Was Werewölfe angeht:


Ich meine, das kommt aus dem Lateinischen: Vir = Mann


----------



## Topperharly (13. August 2010)

kurz und knapp, ja! 

wir hatten vor jahren einen hund der mich nicht mochte, er wurde eingeschläfert weiler mich angegriffen hat. der hund wurde dann in der nähe von unserem haus beerdigt. jahre später, nachts spührte ich plötzlich einen heftigen schmerz im bein also ob mich was gebissen hätte, ich drehte mich um und sah einen pechschwarzen hund, keine augen oder so zu sehen, er sah mich an und rannte zur tür raus, die wie immer offen war. ich war geschockt, wollte aber genauer wissn was das war und ging der erscheinung hinterher, sie war aber niergends zu finden. das is mir echt passiert.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. August 2010)

Liest sich ein bisschen wie ein LSD-Trip-Austausch hier drin.


----------



## Topperharly (13. August 2010)

wenn du meine geschichte meinst... nein ich kam noch nie mit drogen in kontakt.... und ich will es auch gar net.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. August 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> wenn du meine geschichte meinst... nein ich kam noch nie mit drogen in kontakt.... und ich will es auch gar net.



Ich meine damit den gesamten Thread.
Und was deine Story angeht, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass du geträumt hast.


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

Entweder das oder einbildung oder du hattest wirklich Besuch. HAst du mal irgendwas gemacht, was den Hund richtig sauer gemacht hat?


----------



## White_Sky (13. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich meine damit den gesamten Thread.
> Und was deine Story angeht, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass du geträumt hast.



Aj! Ja jetzt erinnere ich mich an etwas:
Ich bin aufgestanden, gucke auf den Wecker und siehe da: Es ist so um die 8:00 Nach, Morgens, Dämmerung. Hab mich umgedreht und bin eingeschlafen. Bin wieder aufgewacht und da war es schon etwas heller, gucke auf den Wecker und siehe da: So um die 7:40.

Dachte erstmal WTF? und bin dann auf den Entschluss gekommen, dass es ein sehr realistischer Traum gewesen sein muss.

Ich sehe ab und zu selten, wenn ich lange mit einem wachen Bewusstsein liege, meinen Zimmer durch geschlossene Augen. Manchmal kann ich mich nicht bewegen. Aber das ist ein WILD gewesen.


----------



## Manowar (13. August 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> kurz und knapp, ja!
> 
> wir hatten vor jahren einen hund der mich nicht mochte, er wurde eingeschläfert weiler mich angegriffen hat. der hund wurde dann in der nähe von unserem haus beerdigt. jahre später, nachts spührte ich plötzlich einen heftigen schmerz im bein also ob mich was gebissen hätte, ich drehte mich um und sah einen pechschwarzen hund, keine augen oder so zu sehen, er sah mich an und rannte zur tür raus, die wie immer offen war. ich war geschockt, wollte aber genauer wissn was das war und ging der erscheinung hinterher, sie war aber niergends zu finden. das is mir echt passiert.




Phantomschmerz..
Wegen sowas schläfert man einen Hund ein? Du hattest halt Schuldgefühle


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. August 2010)

Psychosomatische Stressreaktionen auf ein... wohlmögliches Trauma in Bezug auf den Hund...
Du sagtest ja, er hätte dich angegriffen... solche Begebenheiten könnten, wenn auch unbewusst, einen tieferen Schaden hinterlassen haben als dir bisher bewusst war...

Es ist dabei nicht ungewöhnlich, dass sich sowas erst nach Jahren bemerkbar macht, wenn das Bewusste Gewissen es längst verdrängt und vergessen hat.

Oder du hattest schlichtweg einen Albtraum, der sich aus thematisch aus deinem Erfahrungsschatz bedient hat...

Demnach folgernd... 
Übernatürliche Situation? Wohl eher nicht...
Normales Menschliches Verhalten? Bingo!


----------



## White_Sky (13. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Psychosomatische Stressreaktionen auf ein... wohlmögliches Trauma in Bezug auf den Hund...
> Du sagtest ja, er hätte dich angegriffen... solche Begebenheiten könnten, wenn auch unbewusst, einen tieferen Schaden hinterlassen haben als dir bisher bewusst war...
> 
> Es ist dabei nicht ungewöhnlich, dass sich sowas erst nach Jahren bemerkbar macht, wenn das Bewusste Gewissen es längst verdrängt und vergessen hat.
> ...



Kann ja sein, dass sein Unterbewusstsein Schuldgefühle hatte.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Kann ja sein, dass sein Unterbewusstsein Schuldgefühle hatte.



Hab ich doch gesagt O_o


----------



## Topperharly (13. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Phantomschmerz..
> Wegen sowas schläfert man einen Hund ein? Du hattest halt Schuldgefühle



nö, der hund war schon tot seit jahren nachdem er tot war.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. August 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> nö, der hund war schon tot seit jahren nachdem er tot war.



Epic-Satz, danke! xD


----------



## Edou (13. August 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> nö, der hund war schon tot seit jahren nachdem er tot war.



WTF? Der Hund war tot, nachdem er Tot war? Hattet ihr nen Zombie-Hund, der eingeschläfert werden musste?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (13. August 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> nö, der hund war schon tot seit jahren nachdem er tot war.



Der Hund war schon tot, nachdem er tot war?!


Verstehe den Satz irgendwie nicht ;D




/E zu spät ._.


----------



## Beckenblockade (13. August 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> nö, der hund war schon tot seit jahren nachdem er tot war.


War der Hund vielleicht auch schon tot bevor er tot war? Hat dieser Hund überhaupt jemals gelebt? Ei ei ei

@Manowar: Soweit ich das verstanden hab, ist Topperharly noch in Besitz seiner Beine, also war es mit ziemlicher Sicherheit kein Phantomschmerz.


----------



## Manowar (13. August 2010)

Oh..ganz verpennt, das der Begriff nur dafür ist, wenn was fehlt *g*
Aber man kann sich Schmerzen irgendwo einbilden, die nicht da sind.
Könnte aber auch einfach ein Nerv gewesen sein, der merkwürdig gereizt wurde, das, in Zusammenhang mit einem Traum, kann ziemlich real wirken :>


----------



## Shaila (13. August 2010)

Was ich manchmal habe und ich mich frage wieso:

Ich liege so im Bett, versuche einzuschlafen und fall dann irgendwann in so einen Halbschlaf (Glaube ich zumindest), dann döse ich so rum und plötzlich zuckt mein ganzer Körper zusammen als hätte ich mich erschreckt, manchmal hole ich dabei auch kurz aus. Kommt sehr selten vor, aber ich frage mich wieso.


----------



## White_Sky (13. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Was ich manchmal habe und ich mich frage wieso:
> 
> Ich liege so im Bett, versuche einzuschlafen und fall dann irgendwann in so einen Halbschlaf (Glaube ich zumindest), dann döse ich so rum und plötzlich zuckt mein ganzer Körper zusammen als hätte ich mich erschreckt, manchmal hole ich dabei auch kurz aus. Kommt sehr selten vor, aber ich frage mich wieso.



Deine Muskeln fangen an sich zu entspannen.


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Was ich manchmal habe und ich mich frage wieso:
> 
> Ich liege so im Bett, versuche einzuschlafen und fall dann irgendwann in so einen Halbschlaf (Glaube ich zumindest), dann döse ich so rum und plötzlich zuckt mein ganzer Körper zusammen als hätte ich mich erschreckt, manchmal hole ich dabei auch kurz aus. Kommt sehr selten vor, aber ich frage mich wieso.



Dass kommt denke ich daher, dass dein Hirn auf "Schlaf" schaltet und die Erinnerungen vom Kurzzeit ins Langzeitgedächtnis rüberblättert. Wenn du zufällig an dem Tag oder sonst in kurzer VErgangenheit ausgeholt hast, wo runtergesprungen bist ezetera, sendet dein Schädelinhalt die Signale nochmal wiederholt und die reaktion nochmal an die Muskeln und du merkst das halt als Zucken oder so. Deshalb sehen manche Menschen vor dem Schlafen den gesammten TAg nochmal vor sich: weil das GEhirn die NErvensignale wiederholt und damit auch die Bilder, die das Auge wahrgenommen hat.

Ich hab beides und bin dehalb auf den Schluss gekommen, wer genaueres Weiß und ich deshalb Schmarn erzähle, solls mir sagen, dann tuts mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Manowår schrieb:


> Oh..ganz verpennt, das der Begriff nur dafür ist, wenn was fehlt *g*
> Aber man kann sich Schmerzen irgendwo einbilden, die nicht da sind.
> Könnte aber auch einfach ein Nerv gewesen sein, der merkwürdig gereizt wurde, das, in Zusammenhang mit einem Traum, kann ziemlich real wirken :>




Es kann auch sein, dass dein GEhirn gerade für den Schmerz eine erklärung gesucht hat und dein Unterbewusstsein die Erinnerung an den Hundeangriff wieder rausgekruschtelt hat.


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

Bau dir halt ne SSD rein, dann passiert das nicht mehr.


----------



## White_Sky (13. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Dass kommt denke ich daher, dass dein Hirn auf "Schlaf" schaltet und die Erinnerungen vom Kurzzeit ins Langzeitgedächtnis rüberblättert. Wenn du zufällig an dem Tag oder sonst in kurzer VErgangenheit ausgeholt hast, wo runtergesprungen bist ezetera, sendet dein Schädelinhalt die Signale nochmal wiederholt und die reaktion nochmal an die Muskeln und du merkst das halt als Zucken oder so. Deshalb sehen manche Menschen vor dem Schlafen den gesammten TAg nochmal vor sich: weil das GEhirn die NErvensignale wiederholt und damit auch die Bilder, die das Auge wahrgenommen hat.
> 
> Ich hab beides und bin dehalb auf den Schluss gekommen, wer genaueres Weiß und ich deshalb Schmarn erzähle, solls mir sagen, dann tuts mir leid
> 
> ...



Dann hat mir ja jemand wieder was was falsches erklärt O.o!

Aber warum zucke ich nicht?


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Dann hat mir ja jemand wieder was was falsches erklärt O.o!
> 
> Aber warum zucke ich nicht?



Weil nur bei ein paar Menschen das so ist. So wie nur manche LInkshänder sind oder nur manche Zeichnerisches Talent haben. Das Eine HIrn funktioniert halt so, das andere so. BEi manchen sind Nervenreize nun mal heftiger als andere und daher hast du vielleicht das nicht so oder erst in der Tiefschlafphase und merkst es deshalb ned


----------



## Shaila (13. August 2010)

Oh cool, ich hab ein übernatürliches Gehirn* freu*

Muhahaha, ich werde The next Einstein!


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

xD


----------



## Topperharly (13. August 2010)

jajaaja^^ den satz hab ich ziemlich verhaut vorhin, war in eile xD

also als ich 2 war griff mich der hund an, danach wurde er eingeschläftert. ca 10-12 jahre später hatte ich diese begegnung mit dem "geisterhund".


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

Deine Signaturen sprechen die WAHRHEIT!


----------



## Shaila (13. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Deine Signaturen sprechen die WAHRHEIT!



Naja, nicht direkt, im Grunde geht es bei Religionskriegen ja mehr um Geld, falls du dieses Zitat meinst.

Aber BTT:

Erzählt mir mehr über mein zuckendes Gehirn.


----------



## Arosk (13. August 2010)

Das ging an Sola :>


----------



## Shaila (14. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das ging an Sola :>



Wie nett.


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. August 2010)

So, das ist zwar nichts übernatürliches, aber es passt hier auf jeden Fall rein.
Und zwar bin ich früher mit einem fast durchgebrochenen Blinddarm ins Krankenhaus gegangen (damals mit meiner Mom). Ich hatte so heftige Schmerzen, dass ich mir echt fast gewünscht hätte zu sterben.
Jedenfalls hab ich mich dann auf so ein kleines Bett im Untersuchungszimmer gelegt, weil ich nicht mehr stehen oder sitzen konnte. Und jetzt kommts: meine Mom hat mir dann einfach über den Rücken gestreichelt und die Schmerzen waren wie weg. Als sie damit aufhörte, fing es sofort wieder an, also bestand ich darauf, dass sie damit weitermachte...
Ich hab mir eigentlich nichts dabei gedacht, war nur heilfroh, dass ich kurzzeitig von den Schmerzen befreit war. Sie hat mir dann später erzählt, dass sie in einem Buch (sie ist Buddhistin) von Übertragung positiver Energien gelesen hätte und genau das auch im Krankenhaus getan hätte...
Das ganze hat mich sehr überrascht, da meine Mom sonst immer sehr wissenschaftlich denkt (Dr. in Informatik^^)

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. August 2010)

Wie alt warst du da?

Es ist wie damals, wenn Mama die Wunde weggepustet hatte, tat es auch nicht mehr weh...


----------



## Fauzi (14. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Oh..ganz verpennt, das der Begriff nur dafür ist, wenn was fehlt *g*
> Aber man kann sich Schmerzen irgendwo einbilden, die nicht da sind.
> Könnte aber auch einfach ein Nerv gewesen sein, der merkwürdig gereizt wurde, das, in Zusammenhang mit einem Traum, kann ziemlich real wirken :>



Sehr weise von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Wie alt warst du da?
> 
> Es ist wie damals, wenn Mama die Wunde weggepustet hatte, tat es auch nicht mehr weh...




Da war ich ca. 18.


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2010)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> So, das ist zwar nichts übernatürliches, aber es passt hier auf jeden Fall rein.
> *
> In meinen Augen ist Krafübetragung sehr wohl übernatürlich*
> 
> ...



Ich meine, dass sie [Handauflegung] auf dich gerwirkt hat. Funktioniert echt, kannich bestätigen. Und ja, der "Brustvergrößerung durch Handauflegung"-Witz ist mir bekannt und nicht gemeint.


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass sie [Handauflegung] auf dich gerwirkt hat. Funktioniert echt, kannich bestätigen. Und ja, der "Brustvergrößerung durch Handauflegung"-Witz ist mir bekannt und nicht gemeint.



Ja genau, so nannte sie das auch.

"[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Und was hat der BEruf bitteschön mit der Religion zu tun? (Pfaffen mal ausgeschlossen)"*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich hab nichts über ihren Beruf verraten, nur dass sie nen Dr. in Informatik hat. Damit wollte ich nur verdeutlichen, dass sie ein eher rational denkender Mensch ist.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Die Sache mit dem Buddhismus geht übrigens weniger in Richtung Religion, da geht's um innere Ausgeglichenheit, Glück, Respekt vor allen Lebewesen usw.[/font]


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. August 2010)

Außer Schweiß und Bakterien wird beim berühren nichts übertragen O_o


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Außer Schweiß und Bakterien wird beim berühren nichts übertragen O_o



Deine ANsicht =/= Meine Ansicht


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Außer Schweiß und Bakterien wird beim berühren nichts übertragen O_o



Häufig wird beim Handauflegen noch was übertragen....nämlich Geld von einem Konto zum anderen.


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Häufig wird beim Handauflegen noch was übertragen....nämlich Geld von einem Konto zum anderen.



Sicher, aber um den Esoterik-Quatsch gehts ja hier nicht Oo


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Sicher, aber um den Esoterik-Quatsch gehts ja hier nicht Oo



Dein Fall liegt tatsächlich anders, da ganz eindeutig Geld keine Rolle gespielt hat *zustimm*


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Dein Fall liegt tatsächlich anders, da ganz eindeutig Geld keine Rolle gespielt hat *zustimm*



Und warum versuchst du dann, das ganze mit sinnlosen Kommentaren ins Lächerliche zu ziehen?

Energieübertragung hin oder her...man kann es nennen wie man will. Ich persönlich denke da eher an was psychisches, v.a. zwischenmenschliches, was mich in dem Augenblick einfach nur beruhigt und entspannt hat.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Und warum versuchst du dann, das ganze mit sinnlosen Kommentaren ins Lächerliche zu ziehen?





okok
Die Diksussion war inzwischen von deinem Einzefall weggegangen.
In dem Zusammenhang habe ich mich über das allgemeine Grundprinzip des Handauflegens gegen Geld lustig gemacht und mich bemüht freundlich zu dir zu sein.
Offensichtlich scheinst du dadrauf nicht zu stehen, schade.

Also nochnmal speziell für dich in einfachen Worten.

Handauflegen:

1) Bei dir = so wie du richtig sagen.
2) Draussen in weiter Welt = viel Humbug und Betrug 

Ich nur Spaß machen über Punkt 2.


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2010)

Damit müsst ihr zurecht kommen, Ohris Witze sind manchmal recht derbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. August 2010)

Das ist mir schon klar, dass du nen Joke machen wolltest...aber zwischen deinem und meinem Post liegen grade mal 2 kleine weitere...da ist es doch naheliegend, dass ich mich angegriffen fühle, zumal es um das selbe Thema geht.
Und jetzt mit so nem lächerlich überheblichen Post anzukommen macht es nicht besser.

"[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]2) Draussen in weiter Welt = viel Humbug und Betrug " Damit gebe ich dir völlig recht. Das hättest du aber auch sagen können, ohne beleidigend zu werden.[/font]


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> "[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]2) Draussen in weiter Welt = viel Humbug und Betrug " Damit gebe ich dir völlig recht. Das hättest du aber auch sagen können, ohne beleidigend zu werden.[/font]



Gerne sogar.... aber wie war das noch ?

"Und warum versuchst du dann, das ganze mit sinnlosen Kommentaren ins Lächerliche zu ziehen?"


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2010)

Neues Thema, bitte kein Flammen, wir sind hier auf neutralem Gebiet!

Glaubt ihr, dass LEute von Dämonen besessen sein können, oder sit das nur Psyche, Tumor ezetera?


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. August 2010)

Muss ich mich jetzt selber quoten? Ich habe doch schon geschrieben, dass ich mich damit angegriffen fühlte.
Davon abgesehen hört sich "[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Dein Fall liegt tatsächlich anders, da ganz eindeutig Geld keine Rolle gespielt hat *zustimm*" extrem ironisch für mich an.[/font]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr, dass LEute von Dämonen besessen sein können, oder sit das nur Psyche, Tumor ezetera?


Die sind zu meist psyschich krank. Wenn sie daran glauben könnte tatsächlich ein Priester helfen...Das ist ein rein physiches Problem und hat nichts mit irgendwelchen Mythologien zu tun.


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2010)

Ich halte dagegen, Alko. Wer sagt, dass die Menschen damit recht haben.

Nehmen wir zum Beispiel mal an, ich sei besessen. Oder würd ees behaupten. Was würdest du tun? Davon abgesehen is alles ganz normal mit mir.


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr, dass LEute von Dämonen besessen sein können, oder sit das nur Psyche, Tumor ezetera?



Dämon ist wieder so ein Wort, dass aus dem Brutkasten der Kirche stammt, um den Menschen zu erklären, warum jemand psychisch oder verhaltenstechnisch stark aus der Norm fällt.
Solche mittelalterlichen Denkweisen sind angesichts der heutigen Wissenschaft genauso überholt wie das Fegefeuer. Der Glaube an etwas ist leider oft stärker als die Vernunft.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich halte dagegen, Alko. Wer sagt, dass die Menschen damit recht haben.
> 
> Nehmen wir zum Beispiel mal an, ich sei besessen. Oder würd ees behaupten. Was würdest du tun? Davon abgesehen is alles ganz normal mit mir.



Wenn man keine medizinische Erklärung für das findet, dann könnte man tatsäch das Werk von Dämonen anprangern...aber man hat keinerlei Beweise dafür...


Das war früher einfach die Masche der Kirche das, was für sie böse ist, schlecht zu machen und Werbung für die eigene Sache zu machen...


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> 1) Nehmen wir zum Beispiel mal an, ich sei besessen. Oder würd ees behaupten. Was würdest du tun?
> 2) Davon abgesehen is alles ganz normal mit mir.



1) Dich exorzieren bist du Erbsensuppe kotzt!
Was sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2) aha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2010)

ok, ich seh schon, klären wir erstmal den begriff "Dämon".

In meine Augen is t ein Dämon ein schwarzmagisches Wesen, das zwar einigen Kirchen klischees entspricht, aber nicht allen. 

Sagt ihr mal


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. August 2010)

Ich würd dich erstmal zu einem Psychologen schleifen, offenbar leidest du unter Wahnvorstellungen oder soetwas...
Wenn er nichts findet, kommst du ins Krankenhaus... wenn sie nichts finden...
Vergess ich dich einfach, da alles normal ist, leidest du wahrscheinlich an garnichts und willst dich nur wichtig machen.


----------



## skyline930 (14. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das war früher einfach die Masche der Kirche das, was für sie böse ist, schlecht zu machen und Werbung für die eigene Sache zu machen...



This and 



> Ich würd dich erstmal zu einem Psychologen schleifen, offenbar leidest du unter Wahnvorstellungen oder soetwas...
> Wenn er nichts findet, kommst du ins Krankenhaus... wenn sie nichts finden...
> Vergess ich dich einfach, da alles normal ist, leidest du wahrscheinlich an garnichts und willst dich nur wichtig machen.



This.

Um mal was neues in den Raum zu werfen, hatte ich früher sehr oft, jetzt nicht mehr so oft:
Ich hatte sowas wie eine Art Dejavu: Man sieht etwas, und weiß irgendwie *gleichzeitig* dass man das eigentlich noch nie gesehen hat, aber man hat auch gleichzeitig wie ein Dejavu das man das doch schonmal gesehen hat. Ist irgendwie doof zu erklären *kopfkratz* Dass blöde dabei ist halt wirklich das ich 100% weiß das ich die Sache/Situation noch nie gesehen/erlebt habe, aber auch gleichzeitig 100% das ich das schonmal irgendwo gesehen habe! Als Beispiel:
Familienurlaub Spanien: Ich hab mich nie für Spanien interressiert, und auch keine Ahnnung von Spanien gehabt, erstes Mal Spanien - dann fahren wir in einer Tour an einer Kirche/Kathedrale was auch immer es war vorbei, ich seh das Ding und im selben Moment denk ich mir "Verdammt, das kenn ich doch irgendwoher!" und im zweiten Moment "Verdammt, kann ich aber doch nicht kennen!". Und es ist nicht so dass ich nur etwas Ähnliches gesehen hab, sondern wirklich eine 100%ige Gewissheit als ob ich genau das Gebäude in eben diesem Bus mit eben diesen Leuten in eben diese Situtaution gesehen habe.

Hm, klingt beim 2. durchlesen irgendwie krass, war aber wirklich so. Los buffed-Mystery, was war das? xD


----------



## Shaila (14. August 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> This and
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kenne ich, habe ich auch Öfters, manchmal echt komisch.


----------



## skyline930 (14. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Kenne ich, habe ich auch Öfters, manchmal echt komisch.



Woah, kewl, ich bin nicht der einzige! Aber das Gefühl ist wirklich verdammt widerlich, weil man eben einfach für 2 gegenteilige "Ansichten" wirklich eine 100%ige Gewissheit für sich selbst hat dass eigentlich beides stimmt, aber der logische Menschenverstand sagt einem ja dass es eig ja nicht geht, brr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. August 2010)

Dein Gehirn speichert unterbewusst viele Informationen. Die Kirche hast du vielleicht schonmal auf einem Bild oder im TV o.ä. gesehn und kannst dich jetzt war nicht bewusst daran erinnert, dennoch kommt es dir bekannt vor.
Das ist in meinen Augen wirklich nix mysteriöses ^^


----------



## Shaila (14. August 2010)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Dein Gehirn speichert unterbewusst viele Informationen. Die Kirche hast du vielleicht schonmal auf einem Bild oder im TV o.ä. gesehn und kannst dich jetzt war nicht bewusst daran erinnert, dennoch kommt es dir bekannt vor.
> Das ist in meinen Augen wirklich nix mysteriöses ^^



Ich selber glaube ja auch nicht an Übernatürliches. Dennoch ist es ein verdammt unangenehmen und komisches Gefühl.


----------



## skyline930 (14. August 2010)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Dein Gehirn speichert unterbewusst viele Informationen. Die Kirche hast du vielleicht schonmal auf einem Bild oder im TV o.ä. gesehn und kannst dich jetzt war nicht bewusst daran erinnert, dennoch kommt es dir bekannt vor



Das ist es ja, das ist nicht das erste Mal, und soviel fern guck ich auch nicht ;D


----------



## Yodaku (14. August 2010)

ALso Deja vu hatte ich auch öfter mal aber ich denke einfach das es Zufall ist. Ich meine wir denken so viel, wir sehen so viel es gibt so viele Einflüsse die unser Gehirn verarbeitet. Dass da dann mal ne Situation kommt die uns bekannt vorkommt ist doch eigentlich klar.

Das einzig übernatürliche was ich bis jetzt kenne ist unsere Realität (entscheidet selbst ob ironie oder philosophischer Satz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... bin mir selber net ganz sicher)


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2010)

Ein großes Problem stellt sich eigentlich bereits im Begriff "Übernatürlich"... ich mein was soll das sein?
Was genau ist "Natürlich" und was nicht?

Ich finde eh, der Begriff wird eindeutig viel zu inflationär gebraucht und sollte eigentlich in jeglicher Instanz durch "mir unerklärlich" ersetzt werden... das trifft es eigentlich 100%ig immer...


----------



## Soladra (15. August 2010)

Das hört sich für mich seeeehr nach dieser "Mein erstes Leben"-Trance-RTL-zeuchs an.

Abr naja, hab ich auch oft, aber ich kuk 0 Fernsehen und bin nur hier auf buffed und youtube und noch n paar sites unterwechs...also nix groß historsichens


----------



## Shaila (15. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Das hört sich für mich seeeehr nach dieser "Mein erstes Leben"-Trance-RTL-zeuchs an.
> 
> Abr naja, hab ich auch oft, aber ich kuk 0 Fernsehen und bin nur hier auf buffed und youtube und noch n paar sites unterwechs...also nix groß historsichens



Was soll das denn für eine Sendung sein ? Bitte nicht das was ich denke...


----------



## Kehrin (15. August 2010)

Als etwas Unerklärliches ist mir letztens erst passiert. Ich hau auf meine Tastatur  folgende Tasten habe ich berührt: t,z,u,g,h,j,b,n
So als ich die Hand von der Tastatur nehme ist die Z Taste weg. Ich hab das komplette aus abgesucht. Ich finde sich nicht ! 
Wenn ich jetzt ein Z haben will muss ich die Bildschirmtastatur öffnen und da auf z klicken dann STRG + C um es zu Kopieren und STRG + V um es einzufügen.


----------



## asmolol (1. September 2010)

mir ist bisher noch nie sowas passiert. bin ich jetzt uncool?


----------



## Soladra (2. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Was soll das denn für eine Sendung sein ? Bitte nicht das was ich denke...




Doch, genau das. 

Das ist Horst. Horst ist 35 Jahr alt und wohnt in Köln. Unsere Whooopsuperduper-Psychotante wird ihn in Trance versetzten und er wird sein früheres Leben sehen. Da wird er alles ausplaudern, was er sieht,und unser Profiichhabsvolldrauf-Historiker findes natürlich sofort einen passenden Ort, wen Horst natürlich auch sofort wiedererkennt und alles is seeeeeehr mysteriös...*husthust*


----------

